# Disturbing child sexual abuse...



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I find it also deeply worrying that "the vast majority" of the offenders were of Pakistani origin.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-28939089

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/aug/26/rotherham-children-sexually-abused-report


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Its of no surprise to me ,they are a very tight knit community just like the church.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm always skeptical of these kinds of stories, if it was in Bradford most of the perpetrators would be Asian too as it's an area that's heavily populated by Asians!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i know they say its wrong to have prejudice and racism, but if you see something say, "the vast majority" then state a group that is "targeted" by racists and accused of all sorts its hard not to just start to make the association and see why at time. you hear more and more about foreign groups having these sex rings for grooming. it may be a low % of the population that is involved, but when you break things down into ethnic groups (which for some reason some people think is racist in its self) the %'s sudden show quite a bad picture...

disclaimer: i went from megatrons post and this is a pretty general opinion of mine anyways as this is blocked on my school account.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Is Rotherham a mainly Pakistani community?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

megatron said:


> Is Rotherham a mainly Pakistani community?


No. Theres a large presence, but its just another northern town.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sex trafficking and exploiting young people... isn't this something generally related to scum of the criminal underworld who are more than likely very involved in the drugs scene too. In certain areas the race of these criminal will differ... from Indian/Pakistani to Eastern European to Irish to West Indian to while British.

To get a proper picture you'd need to look at the UK in whole, not just one town.

But yeah, I know what you mean, the reports of Asian gangs perpetrating these sorts of crimes are worrying... but I suppose they are regardless of the race.

Don't all communities have an element of scum? I mean go back 100 years when the vast majority of the UK was white British, I'm sure stuff like this went on too.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

no surprise to me.

in afghan even the police were shagging boys. even had a kid around 10, in a spare room drugged up all week and they just shagged him stupid.

nothing we could do cos thats 'their culture'. its normal for them.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Im a few miles out of rotherham town, rotherham town is full of them, more so over the last few years, luckily the small village im at theres very few, and for that im very fcuking greatful, call me racist all thee want, ive two young girls and there seems to be a bit of a pattern going on


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

What race were the victims. I am guessing not many were Pakistani.

I hope they are all found and prosecuted.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I didnt know Rolf Harris was pakistani


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Sams said:


> I didnt know Rolf Harris was pakistani


"As the door of his cell slams shut behind him, the lights go out, Rolf Harris puts his head in his hands and begins to cry.

But behind him a voice sings "Do you think I would leave you crying there when there's room in my bunk for two"...


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Sams said:


> I didnt know Rolf Harris was pakistani


**** joke that


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> **** joke that


It wasn't a joke


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I think the "asian" factor is mentioned more to highlight that the police/childprotection ignored what they knew for fear of being seen as racist... so they just didn't bother to interfere.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

"The leader of Rotherham Council, has just resigned.Up to 1400 cases, of abuse, beatings were ignored .Most of the perpetrators were Asian" 5 minutes ago on radio.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Sex trafficking and exploiting young people... isn't this something generally related to scum of the criminal underworld who are more than likely very involved in the drugs scene too. In certain areas the race of these criminal will differ... from Indian/Pakistani to Eastern European to Irish to West Indian to while British.
> 
> To get a proper picture you'd need to look at the UK in whole, not just one town.
> 
> ...


Yes, a lot of things happened 100 years ago.It doesnt make this crime anymore acceptable though.However, I understand your motive to make that comment.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Yes, a lot of things happened 100 years ago.It doesnt make this crime anymore acceptable though.However, I understand your motive to make that comment.


 :confused1: I didn't for one moment hint it make it more acceptable did I?


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Lotte said:


> I think the "asian" factor is mentioned more to highlight that the police/childprotection ignored what they knew for fear of being seen as racist... so they just didn't bother to interfere.


The police never seem to take an interest when indian or Pakistan youths are involved, my neighbours son was walking through a park with his gf and subjected to an unproved attack by a gang of asians, when the 18year old got home and his mother called the police, they didnt want to know when they found out they were asians, just brushed it off as one of those things, and on bonfire night there were gangs of asians stopping cars with makeshift roadblocks and attacking them, eyewitness reports said the police were scared to death to do anything and just left them to it, even their own police car was attacked and did nothing...............the place is going down the pan


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

2004mark said:


> :confused1: I didn't for one moment hint it make it more acceptable did I?


No mate.However by assuming that this crime might have at some time been committed by "White People" does make an inference that its not a crime that is related to a specific ethnic group.Which, from what I have read, it appears to a crime that IS specific to a few ethnic groups.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

banjodeano said:


> The police never seem to take an interest when indian or Pakistan youths are involved, my neighbours son was walking through a park with his gf and subjected to an unproved attack by a gang of asians, when the 18year old got home and his mother called the police, they didnt want to know when they found out they were asians, just brushed it off as one of those things, and on bonfire night there were gangs of asians stopping cars with makeshift roadblocks and attacking them, eyewitness reports said the police were scared to death to do anything and just left them to it, even their own police car was attacked and did nothing...............the place is going down the pan


Let's be honest our Police force is a pitiful shadow of what it once was. Now filled with school dropouts as the salaries have been increasingly slashed, the day of the intelligent, respected police officer are over. They are now (mostly - sorry if I offend here) ineffective prats who never grew up and revel in a little amount of power.

What you describe is a result of the combination of the above and the abject fear anyone has of being branded a "racist"


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

No matter who does it its still the lowest a human being can go, its a horrible act of violence & degradation towards the victim, and no matter what race or color or religion. NOTHING excuses this kind of beastly act upon an innocent child or rape inn general no matter what the gender.


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

essexboy said:


> No mate.However by assuming that this crime might have at some time been committed by "White People" does make an inference that its not a crime that is related to a specific ethnic group.Which, from what I have read, it appears to a crime that IS specific to a few ethnic groups.


These 1400 instances of said crime, or this crime in general? (sexual exploitation/ abuse).

Of course if you mean these 1400 instances then of course its 'specific to a few ethnic groups' as we already know. Its just one snapshot of crimes that happen daily.

If you mean the crime of sexual exploitation/abuse in general, then to say its 'specific to a few ethnic groups' is a bit silly really, as the group in question is one of the smallest ethnic groups involved in these crimes in the UK.



> In 2011, 1,487 (97.1 per cent) offenders cautioned for sexual offences were of a known ethnicity (see Table 3.8). Of these persons:
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


These are facts the average bigoted racist forgets to include in their 'send the ****3rs back' speech.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/214970/sexual-offending-overview-jan-2013.pdf


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

essexboy said:


> No mate.However by assuming that this crime might have at some time been committed by "White People" does make an inference that its not a crime that is related to a specific ethnic group.Which, from what I have read, it appears to a crime that IS specific to a few ethnic groups.


It may well be more prevalent in some ethnic groups in some areas... but look nation wide and no way is it specific to just a few ethnic groups. As I said in my post, it's probably more related to the ethnic make-up of the criminal gangs in any given area.

One thing I can say for sure, that where there are drugs and gang culture there are people who are being exploited.

Scummy people are scummy people full stop.

There may well be some cultural problem than needs addressing, but a that doesn't make an exploited teenage girl by a non-asian gang any less worrying (which is how you could interperate the OP).


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

2004mark said:


> It may well be more prevalent in some ethnic groups in some areas... but look nation wide and no way is it specific to just a few ethnic groups. As I said in my post, it's probably more related to the ethnic make-up of the criminal gangs in any given area.
> 
> One thing I can say for sure, that where there are drugs and gang culture there are people who are being exploited.
> 
> ...


I think people are missing the main issue here, no matter who's done it its a act imo worse then murder. They might as well just put a gun to the child's head & pull the trigger, cause they have already killed that child inside most likely physically and 100 % mentally for the rest of their lives. Sure can get away from it but the childs view of life and living will never be anywhere near or resembling a normal life.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

apparently they did put a gun to the childs head and poured petrol on them and threatened to light them up if they told the police, what were they worried about, South Yorkshire police, at it again, they weren't interested, but also the children many of them in care, were obviously not in any way doing their job, but apparently not one person has been flagged up for not doing their job, and we are meant to be equal under the law??!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Theres the laura wilson case also (17 year old when murdered in 2010 by pakistanni ex bf) so much sh1t went off in her life and it could of been prevented if people in higher places did there jobs


----------



## Test and Carbs (Aug 22, 2014)

megatron said:


> I find it also deeply worrying that "the vast majority" of the offenders were of Pakistani origin.


Are you surprised? I'm not in the slightest.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

peeds and child abusers need exterminating full stop


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Exact same thing has been happening for the last 10 to 20 years. Only in the last year Northumbria police launched operation sanctuary. They are only just starting to scratch the surface of what has been happening in the west end if newcastle, but I would guess it will be as big or bigger than what has happened in Rotherham.

Sadly the anti facist, left wing groups refuse to believe this is going on.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

megatron said:


> Is Rotherham a mainly Pakistani community?


Was, now mainly East Europeans.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Isn't all all child abuse disturbing? Or is there non-disturbing forms?

They need to go in there, gung-ho, **** being seen as racist!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what a pitiful fcuking excuse for a police force and council aswell. they should all be replced


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's an article from 2 years ago with this Roger Stone, the articles about the council taking children away from foster parents because they are members of UKIP now this cnuts resigned because of the sort of activities he knew and did nothing about. I honestly hope resigning doesn't get him off the hook, it's at least only reasonable to have him face criminal charges, after all wasn't there a law that came in recently that can prosecute people for knowing and doing nothing about abuse. Working mans Labour eh? One of a long line of corrupt sick twisted hypocrites. Wouldn't be surprised if he abused a few himself, and by the way if your from Rotherham, be proud 60% of what you pay in council tax goes to paying scum like this :cool2:

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2012/nov/26/rotherham-council-leader-ukip-fostering


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Here's an article from 2 years ago with this Roger Stone, the articles about the council taking children away from foster parents because they are members of UKIP now this cnuts resigned because of the sort of activities he knew and did nothing about. I honestly hope resigning doesn't get him off the hook, it's at least only reasonable to have him face criminal charges, after all wasn't there a law that came in recently that can prosecute people for knowing and doing nothing about abuse. Working mans Labour eh? One of a long line of corrupt sick twisted hypocrites. Wouldn't be surprised if he abused a few himself, and by the way if your from Rotherham, be proud 60% of what you pay in council tax goes to paying scum like this :cool2:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2012/nov/26/rotherham-council-leader-ukip-fostering


Dare you to post that under your real name,


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Dare you to post that under your real name,


My real name is [email protected] Face


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> My real name is [email protected] Face


Youve just called someone ( a total stranger you've never met nor ever likely too) a child abusing cvnt mate, you really should look at yourself.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Youve just called someone ( a total stranger you've never met nor ever likely too) a child abusing cvnt mate, you really should look at yourself.


Oh so him resigning today then has nothing to do with this? Just me and my crazy conspiracies then. Close friend of yours is he ? :whistling:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol @DeskSitter @saxondale like two peas in a pod, thought you two were buddies now :lol:


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ruzicka said:


> These 1400 instances of said crime, or this crime in general? (sexual exploitation/ abuse).
> 
> Of course if you mean these 1400 instances then of course its 'specific to a few ethnic groups' as we already know. Its just one snapshot of crimes that happen daily.
> 
> ...


All well and good but these figures are meaningless as well, you need to look at percentage of said population, not the whole to get an idea of what's really going on. Of course most don't like to face up to cold hard realities as this whole sorry affair proves.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

We are mate it's foreplay


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mark22 said:


> All well and good but these figures are meaningless as well, you need to look at percentage of said population, not the whole to get an idea of what's really going on. Of course most don't like to face up to cold hard realities as this whole sorry affair proves.


The figures are in the post you quoted, however I wonder if grooming gangs are a particularly asian thing?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> We are mate it's foreplay


Are we fck, im still wondering what your doing hanging round a body building forum.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Are we fck, im still wondering what your doing hanging round a body building forum.


I do train mate my right foreams fukcing massive


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

saxondale said:


> The figures are in the post you quoted, however I wonder if grooming gangs are a particularly asian thing?


You misunderstand, I'm talking about ratio of number of offenders of said race to total population of said race. Would seem more meaningful or you are just using figures to hide the truth.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mark22 said:


> You misunderstand, I'm talking about ratio of number of offenders of said race to total population of said race. Would seem more meaningful or you are just using figures to hide the truth.


Well, youve got the figures for number of offenders and im pretty sure the second figure ir readily available. Why dont you enlighten us.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

mark22 said:


> All well and good but these figures are meaningless as well, you need to look at percentage of said population, not the whole to get an idea of what's really going on. Of course most don't like to face up to cold hard realities as this whole sorry affair proves.


well if you look further at the linked publication , you see that 90% of offenders jailed for sexual offences against a minor were white , while going on 2011 consensus figs only 80% of the UK population is white.

so trying to make out that this kind of thing is somehow a muslim specific problem as some of the media reports would suggest, is nonsense in reality.

edit : typo 87% of UK white


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

josephbloggs said:


> well if you look further at the linked publication , you see that 90% of offenders jailed for sexual offences against a minor were white , while going on 2011 consensus figs only 80% of the UK population is white.
> 
> so trying to make out that this kind of thing is somehow a muslim specific problem as some of the media reports would suggest, is nonsense in reality.


Thank you, couldn't open the report on my tablet for some reason, wasn't implying anything.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mark22 said:


> Thank you, couldn't open the report on my tablet for some reason, wasn't implying anything.


The figures were in the body of the post you quoted, what were you implying then?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> well if you look further at the linked publication , you see that 90% of offenders jailed for sexual offences against a minor were white , while going on 2011 consensus figs only 80% of the UK population is white.
> 
> so trying to make out that this kind of thing is somehow a muslim specific problem as some of the media reports would suggest, is nonsense in reality.
> 
> edit : typo 87% of UK white


Is the gang aspect uniquely asian?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok @DeskSitter here's something for you to look at

The current PCC was head of childrens services during the time of the report.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

What about majority of the historical sexual abuse from churches, vicars / priests and teachers from schools, boarding schools etc?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.rotherham.gov.uk/downloads/file/1407/independent_inquiry_cse_in_rotherham

Full report, for snyone who wants the facts.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

militant said:


> What about majority of the historical sexual abuse from churches, vicars / priests and teachers from schools, boarding schools etc?


Old news


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Is the gang aspect uniquely asian?


possibly, but if you looked at paedophile rings(a gang of sorts?) targeting younger children, the predominant ethnic profile would no doubt be a lot different.

the thing i really don't like is that certain people are trying to use these recent reports about these 'grooming gangs' to try and paint the entire muslim/pakistani population in a certain light. when in reality when you take all sexual crimes against children into account they are no more guilty than any other ethnicity.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

saxondale said:


> The figures were in the body of the post you quoted, what were you implying then?


As I said, I was implying nothing and those aren't the figures I was talking about, sure seems like you are implying something though?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mark22 said:


> As I said, I was implying nothing and those aren't the figures I was talking about, sure seems like you are implying something though?


What, what am I implying?

Your very good at not answering questions.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

So this stupid asian grooming gangs is big news now since you've seen it on the news, its affecting your sleep? You dont trust anyone that is asian? Grooming gangs in UK are common in all races, english (pimping) eastern european, turks, etc not just asian. Iv locked up several eastern euopean gangs between 2003-2008 involved in people trafficking, still happens now currently / modern day slavery. When an asian guy / gang does it you become shocked and upset, get over it. There are good and bad in everyone despite if ur a man of faith, white, black & asian.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mark22 said:


> All well and good but these figures are meaningless as well, you need to look at percentage of said population, not the whole to get an idea of what's really going on. Of course most don't like to face up to cold hard realities as this whole sorry affair proves.


 @mark22 - what did this statement mean?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

saxondale said:


> What, what am I implying?
> 
> Your very good at not answering questions.


I don't know, I was asking for a set of figures, said I wasn't implying anything and you responded with what are you implying? Seems odd to me, think I'll just keep quiet.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

militant said:


> So this stupid asian grooming gangs is big news now since you've seen it on the news, its affecting your sleep? You dont trust anyone that is asian? Grooming gangs in UK are common in all races, english (pimping) eastern european, turks, etc not just asian. Iv locked up several eastern euopean gangs between 2003-2008 involved in people trafficking, still happens now currently / modern day slavery. When an asian guy / gang does it you become shocked and upset, get over it. There are good and bad in everyone despite if ur a man of faith, white, black & asian.


This is a different thing to trafficking mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mark22 said:


> I don't know, I was asking for a set of figures, said I wasn't implying anything and you responded with what are you implying? Seems odd to me, think I'll just keep quiet.


Ive quoted your post above.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> This is a different thing to trafficking mate


Lol yeah, I forgot trafficking involves big group hugs and cuddles lured in to false sense of security lol no sexual activity / rapes is involved lol


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

militant said:


> So this stupid asian grooming gangs is big news now since you've seen it on the news, its affecting your sleep? You dont trust anyone that is asian? Grooming gangs in UK are common in all races, english (pimping) eastern european, turks, etc not just asian. Iv locked up several eastern euopean gangs between 2003-2008 involved in people trafficking, still happens now currently / modern day slavery. When an asian guy / gang does it you become shocked and upset, get over it. There are good and bad in everyone despite if ur a man of faith, white, black & asian.


You a copper?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

militant said:


> Lol yeah, I forgot trafficking involves big group hugs and cuddles lured in to false sense of security lol no sexual activity / rapes is involved lol


Have you read the report yet?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes I hate asians and muslamics gonna arrest them using my muslamic ray guns


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Have you read the report yet?


Lol used to be a prison officer


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

militant said:


> Lol used to be a prison officer


Oh good, thought I was going to have to delete 90 percent of my posts.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

PD89 said:


> Oh good, thought I was going to have to delete 90 percent of my posts.


Lol


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Ok @DeskSitter here's something for you to look at
> 
> The current PCC was head of childrens services during the time of the report.


There's a problem with me not liking Roger because he looks like a fat useless cnut?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't see how skin colour or country of origin is relevant. What's relevant is that children are being abused. If it was predominantly white people committing the crime would this thread have been made?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

For the record, my white british PE teacher was jailed for people trafficking. I also tried to be a pimp a few years ago, I'm also white.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't see how skin colour or country of origin is relevant. What's relevant is that children are being abused. If it was predominantly white people committing the crime would this thread have been made?


It's relevant because one of the main reasons it was allowed to go on for so long and on such a large scale was that no one in authority wanted to tackle it for fear of being labelled a racist.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> It's relevant because one of the main reasons it was allowed to go on for so long and on such a large scale was that no one in authority wanted to tackle it for fear of being labelled a racist.


You honestly believe that?

Thats it now, blacks and asians are gonna go on a violent rampage committing rape and murder. Police cant touch them fearing they might get branded as racists lol


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

OK I am confused, who is doing the abusing here, the Asians, Eastern Europeans, Pakistani's, Afgans ?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

militant said:


> What about majority of the historical sexual abuse from churches, vicars / priests and teachers from schools, boarding schools etc?


Yeah, or that profit Muhammad guy?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Culture-

Working in the middle east the culture is that women are for breeding and boys are for fun. In the labour camps in most countries out here there are stories and personnal accounts of afgahns bumming boys, there are people that pimp them out dressed as girls. I personnaly have not witnessed this ( nor would i want to ) but the point is some cultures this is normal/ or at least not taboo and expected.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

militant said:


> So this stupid asian grooming gangs is big news now since you've seen it on the news, its affecting your sleep? You dont trust anyone that is asian? Grooming gangs in UK are common in all races, english (pimping) eastern european, turks, etc not just asian. Iv locked up several eastern euopean gangs between 2003-2008 involved in people trafficking, still happens now currently / modern day slavery. When an asian guy / gang does it you become shocked and upset, get over it. There are good and bad in everyone despite if ur a man of faith, white, black & asian.


X2 it's only a problem when asian/Muslims commit a crime

White people can kill rape invade innocent countries etc no big deal


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> It's relevant because one of the main reasons it was allowed to go on for so long and on such a large scale was that no one in authority wanted to tackle it for fear of being labelled a racist.


What a load of bollox, You mean more likely the authorities didn't tackle was due their incompetence

Or lack of evidence


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Tonk007 said:


> What a load of bollox, You mean more likely the authorities didn't tackle was due their incompetence
> 
> Or lack of evidence


You choose what you want to believe mate. That is what was found in the report that has been published, whether you want to believe it is up to you. Why anyone would struggle to believe it in the ridiculously politically correct country we live is beyond me but nevermind.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> What a load of bollox, You mean more likely the authorities didn't tackle was due their incompetence
> 
> Or lack of evidence


No buddy, its made clear in the official report - fear of been branded racist.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> There's a problem with me not liking Roger because he looks like a fat useless cnut?


First actual scandal and you revert to type.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

militant said:


> You honestly believe that?
> 
> Thats it now, blacks and asians are gonna go on a violent rampage committing rape and murder. Police cant touch them fearing they might get branded as racists lol


You still not read the report?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

This thread would never of been made if they were white. That's why we never had countless threads on Saville. Clifford . Harris... oh hang on....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This has been known about for a long time in Rotherham but it's only now that big child abuse cases have been brought to light that the police force and other officials have got the balls to say something.

They used to target Clifton park


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

dallas said:


> Lets talk like WHITE English folk.
> 
> *Anyone who disagrees with me is frightend of a racist reaction.*
> 
> ...


Not really mate, some of us understand that you can't tar an entire race with the same brush and we don't live in the dark ages and want to "send them all home".

My bird is of Indian/Australian decent and has lived here for under a year, shall we send her back?

Or is it just men we're talking about here?

Completely unworkable idea......


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

The Asians won't like it being put in a bad light about this. White man can't say bad things about those people or he is racist. its ignored if those cultures beat and rape women and children cuz the white man can't be seen in a bad light, we need to roll over and let them have their culture cuz we are the bad guys not them.

Fvck off


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Not really mate, some of us understand that you can't tar an entire race with the same brush and we don't live in the dark ages and want to "send them all home".
> 
> My bird is of Indian/Australian decent and has lived here for under a year, shall we send her back?
> 
> ...


If she is trafficking kids or breaking the law then yes mate. If she is working, following the law and paying into the country then I hope she has a happy life here  .

Any foreigner who breaks the law should be deported quickly. These scum have no right to use our comfy prisons they can sod off.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

PLauGE said:


> This thread would never of been made if they were white. That's why we never had countless threads on Saville. Clifford . Harris... oh hang on....


Correct


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Not really mate, some of us understand that you can't tar an entire race with the same brush and we don't live in the dark ages and want to "send them all home".
> 
> My bird is of Indian/Australian decent and has lived here for under a year, shall we send her back?
> 
> ...


I have another idea why dont we just send out every foreigner with a serious criminal record? and people posing a risk to national security?

Send out foreigners whom dont work and have no interest in working? And keep the hard working ones?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> If she is trafficking kids or breaking the law then yes mate. If she is working, following the law and paying into the country then I hope she has a happy life here  .
> 
> Any foreigner who breaks the law should be deported quickly. These scum have no right to use our comfy prisons they can sod off.


Of course, but Dallas is saying just send them all back, as in the entire immigrant population, and it's not quite that simple. 

I think we can all agree that there's cultural differences, and i certainly don't know what the answer is, i do know that England is a great country though and is probably that way because we are so multi cultural and accepting of these other cultures.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

ALL OF EM

lol.

Just the bad ones mate or any that dont want to abide our laws.

Thats at least 40% I assume.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

This thread wasn't intended to create a witch-hunt or to persecute one group. I was asking questions born through the findings of the report, nothing else.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Correct


There was a thread for each of those too.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Of course, but Dallas is saying just send them all back, as in the entire immigrant population, and it's not quite that simple.
> 
> I think we can all agree that there's cultural differences, and i certainly don't know what the answer is, i do know that England is a great country though and is probably that way because we are so multi cultural and accepting of these other cultures.


lol that would take one huge fvckin boat haha.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> lol that would take one huge fvckin boat haha.


Start with the Welsh mate, they can walk.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

EDL are having a little gathering outside rotherham police station, media aint interested though , surpisingly its guys from out of south yorkshire making a stand


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> EDL are having a little gathering outside rotherham police station, media aint interested though , surpisingly its guys from out of south yorkshire making a stand


Making a stand?

Against what exactly? People breaking the law who will now get tried and sentenced as per our justice system?

Makes me laugh when people go to 'make a stand'.

Aka cause a load of trouble, few racist attacks and a lot of racist incitement, and a hell of a lot of wasting of police time and money.

And then have the cheek to say the council and police haven't worked hard enough to stop these kind of sexual assaults happening.

Probably because they're out in riot gear every other weekend when the fvckwits at the edl have no one to fight at the local football match as they're playing away, so decide to 'take a stand' against whatever ethnic minority has been in the news that week.

Absolute fvcktards of the highest degree the lot of them, and the sooner they curl up, abandon their sad, bigoted existence and die the better.


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

Just to add, the cost of policing edl marches has been over 10million pounds over the last 4 years.

That 10 million could have been spent either gathering and using intelligence against these gangs or better yet spent on victim support.

But instead the police are having to cut costs elsewhere in their budgets to ensure these edl morons don't kill some 'paki' who looked at then the wrong way as they marched past shouting insults at his wife and children.

Apologies if that comes across a bit strong but I've seen it with my own eyes being from a similar northern town. If there's one thing I can't abide it's racist fvcks who target minorities who have fvck all to do with the bigger picture.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Ruzicka said:


> Just to add, the cost of policing edl marches has been over 10million pounds over the last 4 years.
> 
> That 10 million could have been spent either gathering and using intelligence against these gangs or better yet spent on victim support.
> 
> ...


What difference would 10 million make, it wouldnt change a thing, no money would, the police knew what was going on but chose to turn a blind eye to it, edl are there as they want shaun wright to resign, im not one for edl, just passing on whats all over my facebook


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ruzicka said:


> Just to add, the cost of policing edl marches has been over 10million pounds over the last 4 years.
> 
> That 10 million could have been spent either gathering and using intelligence against these gangs or better yet spent on victim support.
> 
> ...


Ban UAF and the bill would be nil ...........


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Brilliant, more bright news about Rotherham. What a sh1t hole this place is! thank fcuk i don't live in town as its crawling with them


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> What difference would 10 million make, it wouldnt change a thing, no money would, the police knew what was going on but chose to turn a blind eye to it, edl are there as they want shaun wright to resign, im not one for edl, just passing on whats all over my facebook


You want to have a long hard look at the cvnts you associate yourself with on Facebook then.

What difference would 10 million make in victim support? Are you utterly mental?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ruzicka said:


> Making a stand?
> 
> *Against what exactly?* People breaking the law who will now get tried and sentenced as per our justice system?
> 
> ...


 Large scale child abuse, over nearly 20 years, that was swept under the carpet by spineless Police and council workers,If I was to hazard a guess.


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Ban UAF and the bill would be nil ...........


UAF was formed 6 years before the edl and nobody had heard of them until the edl formed and started picking fights/ turning up to their protests and kicking off.

Groups like that are both as bad as each other, and attended by equally moronic individuals who have spare time due to mostly being unemployed, sad individuals.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ruzicka said:


> Just to add, the cost of policing edl marches has been over 10million pounds over the last 4 years.
> 
> *That 10 million could have been spent either gathering and using intelligence against these gangs or better yet spent on victim support.*
> 
> ...


I wonder how much the public have paid to protect Salman Rushdie, over the past 25 years,Because he said something "naughty" in a book, that a load of fvcktards took issue with? See, we can all do this.


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Large scale child abuse, over nearly 20 years, that was swept under the carpet by spineless Police and council workers,If I was to hazard a guess.


I didn't see them protesting outside the BBC building... Ever?

Over more than 20 years of abuse, swept under the carpet by the police council and BBC.

Yet they can't 'defend' England against sick rapists who are white British now can they. That would be a bit hypocritical, so best wait it out until jimmy savilles Asian taxi driver is found to have committed a crime. Then he must be burned in edl justice.

Fvcking idiotic


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

essexboy said:


> I wonder how much the public have paid to protect Salman Rushdie, over the past 25 years,Because he said something "naughty" in a book, that a load of fvcktards took issue with? See, we can all do this.


The public paid 11million, and it's well documented Rushdie paid a great deal towards these costs himself after the enormous sales of his books.

Huge difference so no where near comparable btw, one guy offending a load of idiots who threatened to kill him and the uk giving him safe asylum (and making a hell of a load of money through taxing his earnings). Compared to a load of similar mindless idiots acting like racist cvnts threatening and harming innocent members of the public because they belong to certain ethnic minorities.

It would have been like the group who issued the fatwa against Rushdie declaring death on anyone of rushdies ethnicity, regardless of whether they were involved in the crime.

Just absolute racism at it's finest.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ruzicka said:


> I didn't see them protesting outside the BBC building... Ever?
> 
> Over more than 20 years of abuse, swept under the carpet by the police council and BBC.
> 
> ...


Perhaps those members of the EDL who protested in Doncaster didnt find much correlation between child gang rape, beatings, and various other abuse and some old Dead DJ grabbing some starstruck bimbos ar.se in 1967.Just a thought.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ruzicka said:


> The public paid 11million, and it's well documented Rushdie paid a great deal towards these costs himself after the enormous sales of his books.
> 
> Huge difference so no where near comparable btw, one guy offending a load of idiots who threatened to kill him and the uk giving him safe asylum (and making a hell of a load of money through taxing his earnings). Compared to a load of similar mindless idiots acting like racist cvnts threatening and harming innocent members of the public because they belong to certain ethnic minorities.
> 
> ...


Perhaps some groups deserve to be viewed in a specific manner.When I hear a bomb has exploded somewhere in the world, or a beheading.I must admit the first thought in my mind isnt "Those damn Eskimos are at it again"


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Perhaps those members of the EDL who protested in Doncaster didnt find much correlation between child gang rape, beatings, and various other abuse and some old Dead DJ grabbing some starstruck bimbos ar.se in 1967.Just a thought.


It perhaps it's because he's white like them and it's much easier to pick on those who are different. Have you listened to yourself you crackpot? Grabbing 'some starstruck bimbos ****'? The investigation found he raped three people and sexually assaulted 100's

Madness



essexboy said:


> Perhaps some groups deserve to be viewed in a specific manner.When I hear a bomb has exploded somewhere in the world, or a beheading.I must admit the first thought in my mind isnt "Those damn Eskimos are at it again"


Deserve? Some groups 'deserve' to be stereotyped? Listen to what your saying how does anyone 'deserve' these stereotypes due to the actions of a very small few in that group.

By your logic all white media presenters from the 70's onwards 'deserve' to be branded peadophiles.

You really are nuts


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ruzicka said:


> UAF was formed 6 years before the edl and nobody had heard of them until the edl formed and started picking fights/ turning up to their protests and kicking off.
> 
> Groups like that are both as bad as each other, and attended by equally moronic individuals who have spare time due to mostly being unemployed, sad individuals.


Pfft.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> Brilliant, more bright news about Rotherham. What a sh1t hole this place is! thank fcuk i don't live in town as its crawling with them


I was in Bramley today, it's like a little enclave.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ruzicka said:


> It perhaps it's because he's white like them and it's much easier to pick on those who are different. Have you listened to yourself you crackpot? Grabbing 'some starstruck bimbos ****'? The investigation found he raped* three people and sexually assaulted 100's*
> 
> Madness
> 
> ...


Perhaps the EDL felt like me that its pointless trying to discredit or substantiate claims against Saville, because he is dead.Sort of makes it pointless.

As for point two.I refer you to my "Eskimo" quote.


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Perhaps the EDL felt like me that its pointless trying to discredit or substantiate claims against Saville, because he is dead.Sort of makes it pointless.
> 
> As for point two.I refer you to my "Eskimo" quote.


Yeah I bet the victims feel it's utterly pointless.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ruzicka said:


> Yeah I bet the victims feel it's utterly pointless.


Not if they get a payout I shouldnt think.Which after all is the only reason that these cases were brought to light.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't see how skin colour or country of origin is relevant. What's relevant is that children are being abused. If it was predominantly white people committing the crime would this thread have been made?


Well members of the Muslim council think it is and is a problem with young Muslims and especially Pakistani youth, and the Muslim women's councils, didn't know there was one?! have being complaining about their less than appetising attitude towards all woman for years apparently, just what I have seen on tv, so yes it is important, now they are saying that people who were meant to be in charge of the care of these victims and the police would not pursue because they might be seen as racist, it is a very big issue.

On top of that rape is a violent attack not a sexual act so organised attacks by one ethnic gang on a onther ethnic is a racist attack so these gangs should be also charged with organised violent racist attacks on their prey. and be given more years in prison.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

And it definitely matters what country they come from, that is what we fought wars for.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> What a load of bollox, You mean more likely the authorities didn't tackle was due their incompetence
> 
> Or lack of evidence


yeh i have to say from reading about this case it does seem as if the reverse race card is being played(if such a thing exists)

as far as i can gather most of the victims were girls in care/runaways or from homes where the parents were not properly monitoring where or what their children were doing.

So more than likely the police and social workers did not treat these cases in the same way they would have had it been girls coming from middle class backgrounds, and now they have been shown to have royally fked up, they are just looking for an excuse by claiming that they couldn't do anything because they were scared of being called racist .BS if you ask me.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> yeh i have to say from reading about this case it does seem as if the reverse race card is being played(if such a thing exists)
> 
> as far as i can gather most of the victims were girls in care/runaways or from homes where the parents were not properly monitoring where or what their children were doing.
> 
> So more than likely the police and social workers did not treat these cases in the same way they would have had it been girls coming from middle class backgrounds, and now they have been shown to have royally fked up, they are just looking for an excuse by claiming that they couldn't do anything because they were scared of being called racist .BS if you ask me.


Given Rotherham is in The Peoples Republic of South Yorkshire you're barking up the wrong tree - they are/were paranoid of the race card been thrown at them.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Given Rotherham is in The Peoples Republic of South Yorkshire you're barking up the wrong tree - they are/were paranoid of the race card been thrown at them.


i don't buy it i'm afraid. had the girls been daughters of teachers or solicitors, you think the police would have been so quick to dismiss their claims just because the suspects happened to be asian?

i think it is far more likely the disregard shown by police and social workers had more to do with how they viewed the victims rather than anything to do with the race of the perps.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> i don't buy it i'm afraid. had the girls been daughters of teachers or solicitors, you think the police would have been so quick to dismiss their claims just because the suspects happened to be asian?
> 
> i think it is far more likely the disregard shown by police and social workers had more to do with how they viewed the victims rather than anything to do with the race of the perps.


Shows how targetted the abuse was then.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You still not read the report?


No babes I haven't.

Liking the new hair by the way


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

EDL. Should be able to have a little march saying foreigners shouldnt be earning eligal

money in this Country and sending back to their own Country.

EDL. Have the right to free speach in their own Country.

EDL. Should not worry about eligal immigrants attacking them.

EDL. Approach things wrong sometimes.

EDL. Are only having police their to protect them from people

that shouldnt be here. And they dont like them saying so.

EDL. EDL. EDL. [email protected] great I think. But do it a bit wrong.

Foreigners. . . . . [email protected] em off.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> No babes I haven't.
> 
> Liking the new hair by the way


Get a grown up to read it to you, a genuine cover up and you're full of sht, no surprise there, go back to talking about ufo's or something, more your level.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

> the Safeguarding Unit convened Strategy meetings from time to time on allegations involving taxi drivers. We read some of the most serious, from 2010, and were struck by the sense of exasperation, even hopelessness, recorded as the professionals in attendance tried to find ways of disrupting the suspected activity. Strategy meetings about one specific taxi firm had been held on four occasions in a seven week period. The minutes of one meeting record a total of ten girls and young women, three of whom were involved in three separate incidents of alleged attempted abduction by taxi drivers. The seven other girls had alleged that they were being sexually exploited in exchange for free taxi rides and goods. Two of the girls involved were looked after children. The Licensing Enforcement Officer took the step of formally writing to the Police following the incidents of alleged attempted abductions by drivers, complaining about the Police failure to act. In one incident, a driver accosted a 13-year-old girl. She refused to do what he asked and reported this to her parents who followed the taxi through the town, where they managed to identify the driver and dialled 999 for assistance. According to the Licensing Enforcement Officer, the Police did not attend until later and took no action. In his email to the Police he stated that 'a simple check would have revealed that the driver had been arrested a week previously in Bradford for a successful kidnapping of a lone female.' He concluded by acknowledging that police priorities were not the same as Licensing, but he 'should not be holding this together on his own'.
> 
> and
> 
> 8.22 A further issue of safeguarding concerned those taxi firms which had a contract with the Council to transport some of the most vulnerable children to various resources within the authority. Some of the Council's difficulty was that they did not always have the drivers' names when allegations were


----------



## nidhogg (Feb 18, 2011)

You know what the irony is? In a couple of decades, a mass exodus/slaughter similar to nazi germany will probably happen, all thanks to "anti-racism" and "politically correct" culture. Nationalism is a rising trend in europe, people are starting to get fed up with this ****. The only thing that is keeping it down is media censoring and people are starting to see through it.

In fact, this is probably the most racist story i have ever read. So because some of the figures involved in this "incident" were not of british/european origin, they get a pass on regulatory police check ups in fear of being called a racist. This is ****ing discrimination, just towards your own people. If it were british people this probably never would have happened. And not only because brits are not as fond of child molestation and gang rape as south asians are.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

It seems every other week there is news of a white politician or celebrity who abused children. Maybe they are just following their leaders 

'Asian' is such a meaningless word lol. The region is made up of various groups that all hate each other (and themselves) i doubt tuey would want to be associated with each other as much as a scottish nationalist would, a 'white' englishman.

So I suppose it's good in a way that they highlighed Pakistani more specifically as it elaborates on the specific minority group which was (and almost exclusively always is) the problem group.

Also, their are so many Romanians here now, how would you even tell the difference between all these minority groups, just by looking?

They need to change the use of 'asian' to brown imo


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dallas said:


> EDL. Should be able to have a little march saying foreigners shouldnt be earning eligal
> 
> money in this Country and sending back to their own Country.
> 
> ...


I take it you're a member of the EDL then? 

It's illegal by the way, not 'eligal'. That's not even a real word.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> a genuine cover up and you're full of sht


Now you know how it feels


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sigma said:


> I take it you're a member of the EDL then?
> 
> It's illegal by the way, not 'eligal'. That's not even a real word.


Maybe proof read your own posts before moaning about others?


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Dave1180 said:


> Maybe proof read your own posts before moaning about others?


The problem goes beyond 'proofreading' when you say eligal twice despite I and E being on opposite sides of the keyboard you daft cnut.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sigma said:


> It seems every other week there is news of a white politician or celebrity who abused children. Maybe they are just following their leaders
> 
> 'Asian' is such a meaningless word lol. The region is made up of various groups that all hate each other (and themselves) i doubt tuey would want to be associated with each other as much as a scottish nationalist would, a 'white' englishman.
> 
> ...


So tell me what word tuey is meant to be? It's not even a real word..


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Dave1180 said:


> So tell me what word tuey is meant to be? It's not even a real word..


Tell me how far is H from U on the keyboard? Genius


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sigma said:


> Tell me how far is H from U on the keyboard? Genius


The point is if you're going to pick on someone's post for their grammar make sure yours is right.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Dave1180 said:


> The point is if you're going to pick on someone's post for their grammar make sure yours is right.


The real issue here is the fact that:

A - you can't differentiate between a typo and an evident inability to spell a word.

B - you can't seem to tell the difference between errors in spelling and grammar.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sigma said:


> The real issue here is the fact that:
> 
> A - you can't differentiate between a typo and an evident inability to spell a word.
> 
> B - you can't seem to tell the difference between errors in spelling and grammar.


Why have you got to argue about these tiny little points? It's all BS.

Have you not seen the topic of conversation here? It's terrible that this has been allowed to happen. That victims have been ignored and treated like criminals. One young girl was found in the back of a car with a man who had indecent pictures of her in his possession. Nothing was done. A few weeks later, the same girl was found in a flat with multiple men, she was then arrested for being drunk and disorderly. These are crimes against humanity committed by the very people we pay to protect the innocent.

And you are bickering about spelling? Just stop it. Stop bringing every thread down to your petty level.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Why have you got to argue about these tiny little points? It's all BS.
> 
> Have you not seen the topic of conversation here? It's terrible that this has been allowed to happen. That victims have been ignored and treated like criminals. One young girl was found in the back of a car with a man who had indecent pictures of her in his possession. Nothing was done. A few weeks later, the same girl was found in a flat with multiple men, she was then arrested for being drunk and disorderly. These are crimes against humanity committed by the very people we pay to protect the innocent.
> 
> And you are bickering about spelling? Just stop it. Stop bringing every thread down to your petty level.


Look mate, I agree with you and shouldn't have got coerced into that nonsense. But the problem goes beyond just the law enforcers - like jimmy saville for example, police were given gagging orders and actually told BBC staff and potential whislteblowers to basically forget about what they had seen the man doing.

140,000 children go missing in Britain every year and significant number of never heard of again. There is corruption at the very heart of the system that allows this to happen.

Also, there are numerous white gangs who do exactly the same thing but this doesn't make it beyond local news, so this being in the national news is arguably about increasing friction between various segments of society to further political agendas and not about a system which is utterly rotten and lead by those with a fair few skeletons in their closets.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Look mate, I agree with you and shouldn't have got coerced into that nonsense. But the problem goes beyond just the law enforcers - like jimmy saville for example, police were given gagging orders and actually told BBC staff and potential whislteblowers to basically forget about what they had seen the man doing.
> 
> 140,000 children go missing in Britain every year and significant number of never heard of again. There is corruption at the very heart of the system that allows this to happen.
> 
> Also, there are numerous white gangs who do exactly the same thing but this doesn't make it beyond local news, so this being in the national news is arguably about increasing friction between various segments of society to further political agendas and not about a system which is utterly rotten and lead by those with a fair few skeletons in their closets.


I agree. My main point is that the law enforcers, the police, the social workers and every other person who came into contact with this information did nothing, and by doing nothing became culpable to the crime. South Yorkshire police are, in my mind, as bad as the rapists themselves.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

squatthis said:


> I agree. My main point is that the law enforcers, the police, the social workers and every other person who came into contact with this information did nothing, and by doing nothing became culpable to the crime. South Yorkshire police are, in my mind, as bad as the rapists themselves.


Wild guess here, but i'm always suspicious of reports that go unheard of for years or even decades which authorities are well aware of, it's nigh impossible for them not to be. It as if they're just instructed to keep it quote until the "time is right" to report the breaking news.

It's the young, scared kids with nowhere to turn you've got to think of. No one seems to care about them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Sigma said:


> I take it you're a member of the EDL then?
> 
> It's illegal by the way, not 'eligal'. That's not even a real word.


No im not mate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Sigma said:


> It seems every other week there is news of a white politician or celebrity who abused children. Maybe they are just following their leaders
> 
> 'Asian' is such a meaningless word lol. The region is made up of various groups that all hate each other (and themselves) i doubt tuey would want to be associated with each other as much as a scottish nationalist would, a 'white' englishman.
> 
> ...


Think you will find its spelt . . . Truly.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dallas said:


> Think you will find its spelt . . . Truly.


Don't start you fukcing white trash hick.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Sigma said:


> It seems every other week there is news of a white politician or celebrity who abused children. Maybe they are just following their leaders
> 
> 'Asian' is such a meaningless word lol. The region is made up of various groups that all hate each other (and themselves) i doubt tuey would want to be associated with each other as much as a scottish nationalist would, a 'white' englishman.
> 
> ...


Its spelt . . . Highlighted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Don't start you fukcing white trash hick.


I dont actually love in the county side mate. I also talk brummy and thats a large town.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dallas said:


> Its spelt . . . Highlighted.


Typos.

Wtf is eligal?? That's not a typo dude.

You don't even have a basic grasp of the English language and yet have the audacity to assert bitter far right losers and bums (who can probably spell about as well as you) should have a more prominent stake in politics.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Don't start you fukcing white trash hick.


You a racist


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Glorifying a regional dialect and supporting fascists makes you white trash. Esp when you talk all slack-jawed like brummies do.


Wow. Go home Sigma.

Or to work.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Now you know how it feels


I suppose that made sense in your head.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> The problem goes beyond 'proofreading' when you say eligal twice despite I and E being on opposite sides of the keyboard you daft cnut.


When you get older, you realise calling strangers on the internet names, just makes you look cvntish


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Wow. Go home Sigma.
> 
> Or to work.


And where are you right now? Where's your mrs? Did you buy her that 20inch dildo she's been asking for?

What do you mean 'go home'? Just because i'm white doesn't mean I have to like or agree with racist scum that give us all a bad name. You can proudly add yourself to that list now with the 'go home' comment.

And then you have the nerve to pretend your problem is with law enforcemen. Cause you don't have te balls to admit what the real issue you have is all about. Scum.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

saxondale said:


> When you get older, you realise calling strangers on the internet names, just makes you look cvntish


Somehow this post just reeks of hypocrisy.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Somehow this post just reeks of hypocrisy.


Not really, I very rarely, very rarely will call someone a name, there again im not 21 years old and think its big or clever.

The threads highlighting an important point, go and get your jollies elsewhere.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Not really, I very rarely, very rarely will call someone a name, there again im not 21 years old and think its big or clever.
> 
> The threads highlighting an important point, go and get your jollies elsewhere.


Wow you're like mother teresa trapped inside an old bald man 

This 'important point' you speak of...

Please elaborate..


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

A beast is a beast,a nonce is a nonce.

Fact they are of Pakistani origin is irrelevant,they were born here like you and me,they are no worse than a white/Chinese/black nonce,they're all scum and should be hung.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Sigma said:


> Wow you're like mother teresa trapped inside an old bald man
> 
> This 'important point' you speak of...
> 
> Please elaborate..


I know you're an insecure child with delusions of intelligence but can you please stop making this thread about you?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Not really, I very rarely, very rarely will call someone a name, there again im not 21 years old and think its big or clever.
> 
> The threads highlighting an important point, go and get your jollies elsewhere.


Calm down chap.

He's right though, you're a ****


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

@saxondale hes right though you are a bit of a cnut :lol: :lol: just ask Merks


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

megatron said:


> I know you're an insecure child with delusions of intelligence but can you please stop making this thread about you?


What? I wanted to know this all 'important point' our stubby little friend appears to know of. What's wrong with that? The rest of us merely have 'delusions of intelligence', obviously. Whatever the feck that actually means.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> @saxondale hes right though you are a bit of a cnut :lol: :lol: just ask Merks


True.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sigma said:


> And where are you right now? Where's your mrs? Did you buy her that 20inch dildo she's been asking for?
> 
> What do you mean 'go home'? Just because i'm white doesn't mean I have to like or agree with racist scum that give us all a bad name. You can proudly add yourself to that list now with the 'go home' comment.
> 
> And then you have the nerve to pretend your problem is with law enforcemen. Cause you don't have te balls to admit what the real issue you have is all about. Scum.


Go home, as in leave UK-m because you're clearly winding yourself up further and further.

In response to your questions about me:

- I am self employed, and work online. So between laughing at your posts and replying to you, I'm making money.

- I haven't bought her a 20" dildo yet, the biggest she has is a 12" double ender, she doesn't really use that though, I bought it because its jelly like and fun to hit people with.

- I had assumed until now that you were white, the go home comment was referring to the fact you are seemingly winding yourself up further and further. I got this from the fact that you have gone from logical answers to trying to insult my partner (who may or may not even be real, this is the internetz after all)


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Sigma said:


> What? I wanted to know this all 'important point' our stubby little friend appears to know of. What's wrong with that? The rest of us merely have 'delusions of intelligence', obviously. Whatever the feck that actually means.


It means that you truly think you're intelligent despite your posts showing the contrary.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Pmsl.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Danjal said:


> It means that you truly think you're intelligent despite the majority of your posts showing that you're not.


And what criteria or parameters do you use to quantify someones 'intelligence'? Hmmmmm. Exactly you can't.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Go home, as in leave UK-m because you're clearly winding yourself up further and further.
> 
> In response to your questions about me:
> 
> ...


I am at home. I have a nice tan and i'm sitting in my room with my feet on my desk drinking iced tea.

By the way, you said far worse things about my girlfriend on the other thread like saying I should base how much I spend on her based on her looks or how dirty she is and so implying she's a whore.

Grow up mate. Or at least try not to keep double standards.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Sigma said:


> And what criteria or parameters do you use to quantify someones 'intelligence'? Hmmmmm. Exactly you can't.


You started your sentence with "And". I rest my case.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Danjal said:


> You started your sentence with "And". I rest my case.


Lmao.....So Grammatical syntax on casual forum discussions determines ones intelligence. There you have it folks. The voice of reason.

You're like the receptionist that moans about tidying up all the boss's letters cause of their clumsy wording and thinks it somehow makes them the smarter individual lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

dallas said:


> I dont actually love in the county side mate. I also talk brummy and thats a large town.


Are you from that chavy area called Chelmsley Wood in Bgham? You must hate going past Alum Rock or majority of the asian areas in Bgham since you hate asians / muslims or eastern europeans lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2735211/I-called-liar-racist-exposing-horror-SUE-REID.html

How sad that the race card is being pulled... There's a strong statistical proportion - it's not racist FFS


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

militant said:


> Are you from that chavy area called Chelmsley Wood in Bgham? You must hate going past Alum Rock or majority of the asian areas in Bgham since you hate asians / muslims or eastern europeans lol


No! And yes I would hate it mate. Dirty scruffy place like Handsworth is.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Food is nice there though, lol


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

They had 'asian' plastered all over the headlines yesterday. That card has played it's part. The damage has been done.

Now the authorities need pretend they are the good guys again and show they are fair and all for equality again by retracting the racial aspect, until they do it again in some other forsaken rundown part of the country.

This in turn will infuriate mindless hicks around the nation who will accuse them of bias and political correctness so as to heighten animosity and racial tension even further.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> They had 'asian' plastered all over the headlines yesterday. That card has played it's part. The damage has been done.
> 
> Now the authorities need to be pretend they are the good guys again and show they are fair and all for equality again by retracting the racial aspect, until they do it again in some other forsaken rundown part of the country.


It was racially motivated - read the report.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

megatron said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2735211/I-called-liar-racist-exposing-horror-SUE-REID.html
> 
> How sad that the race card is being pulled... There's a strong statistical proportion - it's not racist FFS


The official report concludes it was racially motivated.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Sigma said:


> Grammatical syntax on casual forum discussions determines ones intelligence*?* There you have it folks, the voice of reason.
> 
> You're like a receptionist that moans about needing to tidy up all the boss's letters because of their clumsy wording and thinks that it somehow makes them the smarter individual*.*


Anything else today, sir?


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

saxondale said:


> The official report concludes it was racially motivated.


'Official' reports are conclusive......until they are amended.

The real issue here is some bizarre assertion that their race somehow played a role in their action.

Your race doesn't determine your actions as individuals. And once again it's pointless saying 'asian' when the issue is more likely a combination of them being drug addicted psychopaths contaminating each others with their debauchery and warped religiocultural factors which have nothing to do with with race.

Instead of spending money on yet more crappy refurbishments, handouts to dole scroungers and refugees. They need to invest and make an independently regulated charity for children that will provide kids form borken homes with essentials and education and safety from scum like that.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I'm always skeptical of these kinds of stories, if it was in Bradford most of the perpetrators would be Asian too as it's an area that's heavily populated by Asians!


But I wouldn't be surprised either for something like that to happen in Bradford, it isn't just Asians or those of the Islam community there that are bad. Its a city filled to the brim with issues and moral turpitude. I lived there for 3 months, in that time witnessed a shooting, heavy discrimination and self loathing. I'd never be surprised for anything bad to come from there. But somehow......There are still many good born and bred Bradfordians, its a strange place.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> 'Official' reports are conclusive......until they are amended.
> 
> The real issue here is some bizarre assertion that their race somehow played a role in their action.
> 
> ...


Mate, there is no argument - read the fcking report!


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Danjal said:


> Anything else today, sir?


Yeah go back and wear a shorter skirt....

Damn I think I just put myself off my tea :lol:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

police/social services are to blame who have repeatedly failed to do their job time & time again this is not the first or last.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Tonk007 said:


> police/social services are to blame who have repeatedly failed to do their job time & time again this is not the first or last.


I'd actually blame the dirty stinking animals that do this kind of thing.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Im not going to enter into the petty issues of race, retribution or the personality clashes of those discussing it.Yesterday on Radio 2, a victim of these filth told her story.How she was in a house with 5 middle aged Asian men.She told her father who decided to confront them, and you can guess who was arrested.

Can you imagine,how that man must have felt? Despite persuing legal routes, he made no progress, every way he turned was a dead end.If this ever happens again,I will personally do everything I can to seek justice for men who only want to defend their children.I was so frustrated I was welling up.Ill gladly seek the help of the press, and raise money for the best legal advice.These c.unting councillors and coppers need a fu.cking beating.I dont usually endorse violence but in this case ,Ill make an exception.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dave1180 said:


> I'd actually blame the dirty stinking animals that do this kind of thing.


i agree, anyone who commits such atrocious crime should be hung imo, but the police/social services

need to do their job as well & not use silly excuses


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Tonk007 said:


> i agree, anyone who commits such atrocious crime should be hung imo, but the police/social services
> 
> need to do their job as well & not use silly excuses


100% they do but in a country that's so PC that you can't even call a blackboard a blackboard they're given that excuse to use.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dave1180 said:


> 100% they do but in a country that's so PC that you can't even call a blackboard a blackboard they're given that excuse to use.


well then country shouldnt be so pc, the police should be setting an example, harsher punishment for these kind of crimes

so these evil indivisuals/gangs think twice about their actions, but instead the police rather stick to harrasing motorists easy pickings lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont mind Chinese peoples ways or Jamaican, French, Spanish, and quite a few others.

Am I still looked on as "racist" folks ?.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dallas said:


> I dont mind Chinese peoples ways or Jamaican, French, Spanish, and quite a few others.
> 
> Am I still looked on as "racist" folks ?.


You can have any views about anyone you choose.Its not immoral, unethical or illegal to have an opinion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

essexboy said:


> You can have any views about anyone you choose.Its not immoral, unethical or illegal to have an opinion.


But ive just been given a 2 point Infraction from a modorator for having a view and a possible ban I believe ??


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dallas said:


> But ive just been given a 2 point Infraction from a modorator for having a view and a possible ban I believe ??


Was it for your EDL anthem?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes the majority of pedophiles are Muslim but its ok as only a minority of Muslims are. We shouldn't worry about it until over 50% become rapists or murderers. We should build a few more mosques and rejoice in the togetherness of our country since becoming a multi cultural society and embrace the wealth of knowledge Muslims are bringing here with them


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Was it for your EDL anthem?


No. For a different post on this thread.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> i agree, anyone who commits such atrocious crime should be hung imo, but the police/social services
> 
> need to do their job as well & not use silly excuses


Shouldn't they be hung as well for not carrying out their jobs properly? They are equally guilty as far as I'm concerned!!


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Yes the majority of pedophiles are Muslim but its ok as only a minority of Muslims are. We shouldn't worry about it until over 50% become rapists or murderers. We should build a few more mosques and rejoice in the togetherness of our country since becoming a multi cultural society and embrace the wealth of knowledge Muslims are bringing here with them


fair enough next time a white non muslim person/people do something wrong we will blame/accuse the majority like you


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i think these pr!cks were defo targeting young white girls. their own communities are well tight so noway would they get away with it on this kinda scale

so in that sense i`d say it was racially motivated


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Sigma said:


> just because I am somewhat brown even though I look or *smell nothing like any of those people*.


Oh my days!!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dallas said:


> But ive just been given a 2 point Infraction from a modorator for having a view and a possible ban I believe ??


Unfortunately expressing those opinions may incur the displeasure of others.I cannot speak for the interpretations, opinions and agenda of those who moderate this board.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Edit: schoolgirl refresh page error...


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> i think these pr!cks were defo targeting young white girls. their own communities are well tight so noway would they get away with it on this kinda scale


It happened to asian and muslim children too. Boys and girls. Statistically yes the majority of reports were from white girls.

Local muslim women's groups have already pointed out that there is a greater stigma in coming forward for some cultures.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

South Yorkshire Police have a unit dedicated to targetting arranged marriages but misses this, unbeliveable.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Oh my days!!!


What? What did I say wrong? :innocent:

Edit: I just realised that could've seemed quite racist. No I meant we don't used the same scents. Muslim people prefer oleoresins. We generally like floral and resin blends.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> What? What did I say wrong? :innocent:
> 
> Edit: I just realised that could've seemed quite racist. No I meant we don't used the same scents. Muslim people prefer oleoresins. We generally like floral and resin blends.


And that statement alone is rascist.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Lotte said:


> It happened to asian and muslim children too. Boys and girls. Statistically yes the majority of reports were from white girls.
> 
> Local muslim women's groups have already pointed out that there is a greater stigma in coming forward for some cultures.


 @saxondale.

Governor, I thought you concluded without a doubt this was a racially motivated onslaught. How do you explain the defiling of muslim minority children and women too?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> @saxondale.
> 
> Governor, I thought you concluded without a doubt this was a racially motivated onslaught. How do you explain the defiling of muslim minority children and women too?


Have you read the report yet?


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

saxondale said:


> And that statement alone is rascist.


Right, next you will be telling me i'm racist for pointing out that Scottish men prefer wearing kilts wheras Afghan men prefer wearing salwar kameez as cultural icons  You're not very bright are you?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have an idea... Lets all make one culture, we all have the same opinion, we all drive the same car, believe in the same thing and to top it off lets make a super race that will live happily ever after in peace. Oh wait that's been tried and is still being tried today and don't work. Good, I like people's opinions.

Its one thing being sick enough to traffic kids about to make money but to do this because its normal culture is just beyond wrong. If that's your culture then leave it where you come from thank you.

They want to do the report in Birmingham. They would shut the fvckin city down.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sigma said:


> What? What did I say wrong? :innocent:
> 
> Edit: I just realised that could've seemed quite racist. No I meant we don't used the same scents. Muslim people prefer oleoresins. We generally like floral and resin blends.


How can you claim a certain religion prefers a specific scent? What would a Christian perfume be?



Sigma said:


> Right, next you will be telling me i'm racist for pointing out that Scottish men prefer wearing kilts wheras Afghan men prefer wearing salwar kameez as cultural icons  You're not very bright are you?


A person's race and nationality are massively different things.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Right, next you will be telling me i'm racist for pointing out that Scottish men prefer wearing kilts wheras Afghan men prefer wearing salwar kameez as cultural icons  You're not very bright are you?


Again with the name calling.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Have you read the report yet?


Don't dodge the question mate - how can you personally agree with the conclusion it was a racially motivated onslaught when muslim women and children were amongst the victim?

A lot of the comments on here are just people trying to express their own racial bias and prejudice through innuendo. Why try to antagonise the situation further? Instead of trying to find reason or at least alternative sources that give balanced views on the matter or thinking of ways that could be potentially useful for the victims the defenceless women and kids.... but no, that's always considered facile and weak by people who are just blinded by their own hate.

Fukc the actual victims, lets just round up an angry mob, again.

Honestly, have a strong feeling some of you would never be able to put a finger on exactly what it is you're actually supposed to be so mad about.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> How can you claim a certain religion prefers a specific scent? What would a Christian perfume be?


I'm not 'claiming anything lol. Is common knowledge. I believe in mainstream christian doctrines Frankinscense is considered holy. It's used loads across the Mediterranean especially. Wite sage too.



> A person's race and nationality are massively different things.


You're joking.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Don't dodge the question mate - how can you personally agree with the conclusion it was a racially motivated onslaught when muslim women and children were amongst the victim?
> 
> A lot of the comments on here are just people trying to express their own racial bias and prejudice through innuendo. Why try to antagonise the situation further? Instead of trying to find reason or at least alternative sources that give balanced views on the matter or thinking of ways that could be potentially for the victims the defenceless women and kids.... But no, that's always considered facile and weak by people who are just blinded by their own hate.
> 
> Honestly, have a strong feeling some of you would never actually be able to put a finger on what it actually is that you're supposed to be so mad about.


Have you read the actual report?

The deputy PCC has jusr resigned, she should have just talked to you first.

You keep posting your superior knowledge mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

It said on radio 2 today that it was ignored because political correctness had their hands tied. White man isn't allowed to say anything. I hate political correctness.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i doubt the asian women and children were being trafficked around and gang-raped by what i`d class as their own. thats not how things run with asian folk. if there is abuse it`ll be contained within a family and will rarely be exposed

these guys were exploiting outside of their communities on a crazy scale. pure scumbags


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> It said on radio 2 today that it was ignored because political correctness had their hands tied. White man isn't allowed to say anything. I hate political correctness.


That's political correctness gone mad, those responsible for the abuse need to be dealt with as harshly as the law will allow, they deserve the book thrown at them as far as I'm concerned, but what's really troubling about all this is that it was allowed to continue, in fact I would argue that the inaction of the authorities actually facilitated the abuse. If they had of set an example of the perpetrators as soon as any of this came to light, it would have stopped or at least drastically reduced the chances of it happening again and there is no way it would have happened on the scale it did.

Whats really infuriating is that those in authority, in the local council and the police and those who's job it was to do something about it will not be held accountable, the most we'll get is one or two resignations and that's it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

They do what they want because for some reason people are frightened of them now or to scared to be called racist for trying to make a stand for our own laws and beliefs.

They are actually being defended on this forum by people for some reason ?????.

I have no problem speaking my mind to anyone if they ask. No one.

If a thread like this is started then im sure its obvious what the outcome wil be.

Ive been punished for free speech on this thread already, but as far as I know no one has for making nasty comments about inderviduals on hear ??????.

sickening and sad tbh.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dallas said:


> They are actually being defended on this forum by people for some reason ?????.


Can you point out a single post on here where anyone has actually defended the action of these sick individuals?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Can you point out a single post on here where anyone has actually defended the action of these sick individuals?


I no where singled it out to an "individual" being defended Sigma.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dallas said:


> I no where singled it out to an "individual" being defended Sigma.


OK lets break it down to make it easier to understand - I used the word 'individuals' this is plural and referred to the men that have been charged and will hopefully all soon be convicted for their despicable crimes.

Now that i've cleared that point up - again, can you find a post on here where someone has defended them?

Or by 'they' did you mean something else?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> i doubt the asian women and children were being trafficked around and gang-raped by what i`d class as their own. thats not how things run with asian folk.


At the risk of using a very broad brush, the cultural contempt is for all women not just white women.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

Lotte said:


> At the risk of using a very broad brush, the cultural contempt is for all women not just white women.


I think it may be. But asian women are abused in their own home I think.

They have to live with this every day in their own home.

But . . . Its seen as normal !!.

Males in Asian countries rule women and do as they pleas. Even kill them for talking to a nother male.

They come to this country and treat women as inferior and there for them to abuse.

What do we do folks.

Its been their way for many years and they believe uts the correct way.

We cant change this. Even with our law. Because if they tell . . . They will be beaten. And beaten hard. Even by their own family.

So now. . . They attack our own people and convert them though fear.

Pleas dont think I hate different races just because of colour/religion. But . . . We dont mix well. Thats why the earth put us on different countries. Now im paying for their gas bill and for them to open a shop that my friends and me cant afford to open because funding is for them first.

My ex wife couldnt get a council house because the imigrants had already had them booked for them to arrive in 6 months time with new fitted kitchens n everythin.

I tattoo police men and women (quite a few to be honest). 80 % of crime is Indians/ Pakistanis and imigrants.

If you live in a non effected area then good on you (I do now) but when you see it every day and people tell you your racest !!!!!!!! Really pi$ses me off.

Ive walked past them in the street and they spit in front of you and talk foreign towards you with anger.

They stand in the shop talking to the Indian shop owner glancing at you while talking Indian letting you know they are talking about you but you cant understand (obviously). But you still give them your money.

Foreigners called my wife a dirty pig to my 8 year old son at school ( the highest insult to give for them) and my son said "just go away Paki stani" we were called into the school to disaplin him while they [email protected] sat their saying our son needed to be punished.

[email protected] OOOFFFFFF! I went (we) went round all their houses. Not had a problem since.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

Sigma said:


> OK lets break it down to make it easier to understand - I used the word 'individuals' this is plural and referred to the men that have been charged and will hopefully all soon be convicted for their despicable crimes.
> 
> Now that i've cleared that point up - again, can you find a post on here where someone has defended them?
> 
> Or by 'they' did you mean something else?


You are a little patronising [email protected] that only reads the paper and watches the tv and thinks he knows it all


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

dallas said:


> I tattoo police men and women (quite a few to be honest). *80 % of crime is Indians/ Pakistanis and imigrants*.


One word, *BOLLOX*


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

If I get away with that comment I will still post on this site but I will not

get into any racial comments again I promise.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> One word, *BOLLOX*


Not responding no more. You obviously know more about street crime in the west midlands than the police ????


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

I responded didnt I lol.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

dallas said:


> Also. They admin that gave me grief for free speach can [email protected] of as well.
> 
> If I get away with that comment I will still post on this site but I will not
> 
> get into any racial comments again I promise.


At first when I read what you said about the mods curtailing your right to free speech, I must admit I felt it was harsh and inappropriate, but after having read some of your drivel I can't say I blame anyone for telling you to put a sock in it, cause your talking a boat load of crap.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> OK lets break it down to make it easier to understand - I used the word 'individuals' this is plural and referred to the men that have been charged and will hopefully all soon be convicted for their despicable crimes.
> 
> Now that i've cleared that point up - again, can you find a post on here where someone has defended them?
> 
> Or by 'they' did you mean something else?


He probably meant Asians as detailed in the report, you're very vocal in saying this cant be happening (aka defending them) despite the written report if front of you saying 'it was, is and heres what happened'

Made yourself look a bit silly trolling this thread mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> OK lets break it down to make it easier to understand - I used the word 'individuals' this is plural and referred to the men that have been charged and will hopefully all soon be convicted for their despicable crimes.
> 
> Now that i've cleared that point up - again, can you find a post on here where someone has defended them?
> 
> Or by 'they' did you mean something else?


What men have been charged but not convicted?

Get your facts straight.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> That's political correctness gone mad, those responsible for the abuse need to be dealt with as harshly as the law will allow, they deserve the book thrown at them as far as I'm concerned, but what's really troubling about all this is that it was allowed to continue, in fact I would argue that the inaction of the authorities actually facilitated the abuse. If they had of set an example of the perpetrators as soon as any of this came to light, it would have stopped or at least drastically reduced the chances of it happening again and there is no way it would have happened on the scale it did.
> 
> Whats really infuriating is that those in authority, in the local council and the police and those who's job it was to do something about it will not be held accountable, the most we'll get is one or two resignations and that's it.


I agree but our law and justice system is as weak as a babies finger. They won't be punished. Imo prison should be a place of evil, where human rights end at the door. Beatings,rape and the fear of being hurt or killed is everywhere. This don't happen here but it should, maybe then the thought of prison would be scary enough to cut abit of crime instead of being a free butlins.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> At first when I read what you said about the mods curtailing your right to free speech, I must admit I felt it was harsh and inappropriate, but after having read some of your drivel I can't say I blame anyone for telling you to put a sock in it, cause your talking a boat load of crap.


Tbh mate @dallas isn't talking drivel. I still live in a highly white community, we have a few foreigners about but nothing major. My mrs lives by Dudley and they have quite a large Asian community. I also travel the country and see many things, now this is just my personal observation no1 else's but I find the Indians mainly Sikh people are a nice bunch of folk but the Pakistanis are vile. I have been to houses where I have heard the bloke ordering his mrs to leave the room before he opened the door to me and I don't just mean "can you leave the room dear" I didnt no wether to deliver his stuff or wrap it round his head.

Their culture which I suppose then goes on to link to Islam has no place in this country, not the dark stuff that is against our laws anyway.

Dallas should not be punished for his personal view he hasn't singled out any member on here from what I have read so he is not bullying anyone.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

"Disturbing child sexual abuse... "

as opposed to the non-disturbing kind?!?!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Tonk007 said:


> police/social services are to blame who have repeatedly failed to do their job time & time again this is not the first or last.


yes for letting it happen, yes but the people who actually committed the crime have a little to do with it too, and once again I say they must be reappraised and charged with organised racist violent attacks on minors.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

saxondale said:


> It was racially motivated - read the report.


No you misunderstood me, not that I was very clear. I meant the backlash against the evidence that it was south asian men; death threats etc. from that community, lovely way to defend themselves lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> He probably meant Asians as detailed in the report, you're very vocal in saying this cant be happening (aka defending them) despite the written report if front of you saying 'it was, is and heres what happened'
> 
> Made yourself look a bit silly trolling this thread mate.


Sigma isn't a troll FFS he's just a posh twaat that no body likes!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Tbh mate @dallas isn't talking drivel. I still live in a highly white community, we have a few foreigners about but nothing major. My mrs lives by Dudley and they have quite a large Asian community. I also travel the country and see many things, now this is just my personal observation no1 else's but I find the Indians mainly Sikh people are a nice bunch of folk but the Pakistanis are vile. I have been to houses where I have heard the bloke ordering his mrs to leave the room before he opened the door to me and I don't just mean "can you leave the room dear" I didnt no wether to deliver his stuff or wrap it round his head.
> 
> Their culture which I suppose then goes on to link to Islam has no place in this country, not the dark stuff that is against our laws anyway.
> 
> Dallas should not be punished for his personal view he hasn't singled out any member on here from what I have read so he is not bullying anyone.


You must come across several backwards asian families who are still stuck in their village / cultural idealogy. I havnt certainly come across those types, its the opposite, my mrs opens the door all the time depending on who's doing what in the house looking after the little one. I wouldnt send her out the room for what purpose? Lol


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

dallas said:


> Pleas dont think I hate different races just because of colour/religion. But . . . We dont mix well. *Thats why the earth put us on different countries*...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have to laugh or else you'd cry.

It beggars belief that there really are people in the UK with free access to basic education and capable of doing their own research before forming opinions, that simply don't bother.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

This will end well


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

militant said:



> You must come across several backwards asian families who are still stuck in their village / cultural idealogy. I havnt certainly come across those types, its the opposite, my mrs opens the door all the time depending on who's doing what in the house looking after the little one. I wouldnt send her out the room for what purpose? Lol


Are you even Pakistani mate lol?

I'm talking the old fvckers who just don't want to live as a westerner. Its those who then bring the kids up to think beating and raping cuz your the man of the house is the correct way to behave. I don't care if people don't like my view cuz its not a happy, nicey peaceful one. Its what goes on.

There's a family by my mrs and the dad who is about 60 hits his mrs and daughter regular. The lads are never touched. I have seen them walking about looking quite bad but I'm assuming the coward hits the body as the bruises can't be seen.

Those who don't want to live in a western society can simply go back home imo. If I moved to a different country I'd take on their culture and laws


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

saxondale said:


> He probably meant Asians as detailed in the report, you're very vocal in saying this cant be happening (aka defending them) despite the written report if front of you saying 'it was, is and heres what happened'


I am well aware of what he appeared to be alluding to even though the he didn't seem to consciously realise it himself. I just wanted to see it come from him in black and white.

Listen you stated yourself that Tracy Cheetham has resigned, despite being a trusted and respected Police and Crime commissioner looking at her track record. When not just Police but also government officials keep getting it wrong time and again, the amount of trust you put in any so called "official" report should be done at your own risk and discretion.

But you never answered my question: instead riding off the words of third parties, why don't you answer it yourself - with this revelation that many of the victims were women and children from minority backgrounds, including that of the accused themselves, how have you - personally managed to come to the conclusion the verdict of the report - that the crimes were racially motivated, is some how an unanimous and accurate one? This verdict is merely the most excusable for the police and sensationalist for the press, that in no way reflects the objectivity of this situation.

Try not to let your masked bias and prejudice get in the way of good old logic and reason here. Otherwise it is you who looks silly.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Sigma back in the mix


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Good grief!!!....

@dallas. You are beyond help.

Honestly, i've good mind to screenshot and report your posts to social care. Believe me they take comments on forums and social networking very seriously. I am sure they will be interested to see how well an illiterate, blatantly mentally-challenged, racist, wine addict is raising his children.

I am not doing this to spite you, but if your posts here reflect your character and social conduct then you are a danger to yourself first and foremost. Your children don't deserve to suffer for your personal deficits and issues in life.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Rotherham has gone pretty quiet at the min, not many people saying much in all communities.

Keep hearing new things on the news and someone has said this morning that the girls in care were never back in on time and when the did get back they'd be picked up by taxi and be gone for hours again.

It's horrific what's been done and the police/social system are as bad for letting this happen as the people who did it.

As said, I'd heard about it around the clifton area and even went to get my friends daughter from school a few times due to the rumours but I don't think anyone (apart from the people involved) knew just how massive this thing was.

Not sure the EDL coming here will be the best thing as it will just shut the town down as usual (making my gym a bitch to get to!) and cause a lot of tension between folk


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I do agree edl is not the answer. But let's be honest absolutely no fcuker else is going to stand up and say anything about it. Like you said there's barely anyone even mentioning it around rotherham and it's the same over in maltby. A lot of ****ed off people sat on there ****s ranting to themselves


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Good grief!!!....
> 
> @dallas. You are beyond help.
> 
> ...


Your last post was asking me to say something racist.

Now your saying you will report me for giving my opinion.

Your the only person on hear calling people (inderviduals) bad names. Your showing aggression towards people.

If you dont like peoples opposite opinions to yours and cant hold your anger then you have no place in a discussion.

I respect your opinion. And I will not lower my self to selectively targeting someone for their own beliefs with slander.

Now. . . . Let it gooo, Let it goooo. I, dont, care, what the people say. Cuz you never really bothered me anyway. (That was me singing) :innocent:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

The pity is for Rotherham is that it is already a hard hit area with high unemployment, and this is not going to help, this has tarnished the name of the town and will do so for a long time, which will mean low investment for jobs and property, I mean in a lot of peoples subconscious they would not want to live there or even visit the place, this is something the council there can be proud of, destroying the very fabric of their society, and this labour politician has done more for right wing politics than any BNP EDL representative ever imo.....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Sigma said:


> Good grief!!!....
> 
> @dallas. You are beyond help.
> 
> ...


Grow up you prat

Nobody likes a tell-tale. His opinions are his own, no need to disrespect.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

@Sigma, what exactly is your argument... it seems that you're saying the attacks weren't racially motivated. Sorry, but who cares :confused1:

It's an undeniable fact they were preying on vulnerable children. Any further motivation is secondary and almost irrelevant imo.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

the guy just loves to argue, could of picked a different thread rather then one about the rape of 1400+ kids


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> I do agree edl is not the answer. But let's be honest absolutely no fcuker else is going to stand up and say anything about it. Like you said there's barely anyone even mentioning it around rotherham and it's the same over in maltby. A lot of ****ed off people sat on there ****s ranting to themselves


A few people i know were demonstrating outside the police station...and the cops came out and said they could smell cannabis and if they didnt move they would be arrested....HOW FCUKING DARE THEY.!!!!!!.........mate says it was just a complete made up story to arrest/move people, and nobody had cannabis..........Jesus wept, we should be marching through the streets by the thousands demanding that the people who turned a blnd eye, not didnt just loose there jobs, but are put before the court and sent to prison.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

banjodeano said:


> A few people i know were demonstrating outside the police station...and the cops came out and said they could smell cannabis and if they didnt move they would be arrested....HOW FCUKING DARE THEY.!!!!!!.........mate says it was just a complete made up story to arrest/move people, and nobody had cannabis..........Jesus wept, we should be marching through the streets by the thousands demanding that the people who turned a blnd eye, not didnt just loose there jobs, but are put before the court and sent to prison.


If no one had weed why did they move on?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Good grief!!!....
> 
> @dallas. You are beyond help.
> 
> ...


i dont see a problem with the guy. your picking on people here where as he is giving an opinion about the topic and the race/culture of the topic. me personally have only had bad experiences with Pakistanis so from what i have seen with my own eyes has bought me to my view. he may be the same where as you might of only seen nice people from that culture. just because a person dont like a culture doesnt mean he/she is a racist. that word is used to much these days.

the facts of the matter are it was pakisani people doing the trafficking thats it job done good night its been put to rest, if they dont like it or you dont tough sh1t cuz thats how it is.

now as they like their culture and when they are found guilty will the stoning take place privatly or can we buy tickets to go join in?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> If no one had weed why did they move on?


I dont know if they have moved on, but SYP have proven how corrupt they are it wouldnt be hard to lock them up for possesion and get them charged


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, since some of you clearly have severe comprehension difficulties and before you decide to misconstrue things even further let's just look at this more reasonably:



2004mark said:


> @Sigma, what exactly is your argument... it seems that you're saying the attacks weren't racially motivated. Sorry, but who cares :confused1:
> 
> It's an undeniable fact they were preying on vulnerable children. Any further motivation is secondary and almost irrelevant imo.


Go back and re-read the quality of some of the posts on this thread. A good proportion of them simply culminated into one big racist diatribe about the fact the perpetrators are of 'asian' origin. Also, believe it or not, what you've posted is exactly the point I was actually raising, initially - *who fukcing cares about their race?* It's irrelevant and my posts highlighting this were aimed at those who were making an issue out of it over the important fact of the matter; that this is a crime against humanity.

Whilst many were busy mindlessly ranting about the racial aspect of this incident, regurgitating misconstrued facts; half-truths reported by tabloids, I was actually one of the few who suggested we ignored this and proposed people align themselves with a solution ie to focus on the victims rather than simply vilify the perpetrators. This never does anything except antagonise matters. So don't try to put words in my mouth saying i'm the one making an issue out of the racial 'problem'. Thankfully, the general public in Rotherham appear to understand this last point much more so than some of our special little friends on here.



PLauGE said:


> the guy just loves to argue, could of picked a different thread rather then one about the rape of 1400+ kids


I like a fruitful debate or discussion. What I don't particularly like is halfwits using this as an excuse to vent out of frustration about some shortcomig or prejudice they have in their personal lives. Some people posting here are not just dim but incredibly selfish too:

Let's take our friend dallas for example - as you said, this thread should be about the rape of over 1400 children, so it beggars belief how he's using this incident as an excuse to rant about immigrants getting better kitchen fittings than him or because he's annoyed he doesn't understand what a local shopkeeper is saying. What the fukc does that have to do with anything? Pathetic. And he's just one example among numerous here, attempting to turn this into a ginormous racially-charged bitchfest, if you actually get your head of your own ass and choose to see this, that is.

Some of you should just stop pretending you actually give two sh!ts about the victims here and admit for you all this is really about is pampering a bruised ego/machismo and trying to reinforce your primitive male territory issues the 'aliens' are imposing on. May not make you any less stupid but at least you get the respect of not being branded a hypocrite.

Yes. 1400 is shocking, though the state is primarily responsible for this by:

A) not intervening earlier when they were evidently aware of the situation

B) Assuring these vulnerable children were given adequate care and protection

And these are the only verifiable 'truths' in the matter.

Think about that folks before you decide to single me out for raising a valid point because you'd much rather just rim each other's disgruntled, racist, lowly assholes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok. Thanks everyone for my likes and my kind pms received.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Shall we all just ignore @Sigma?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

megatron said:


> Shall we all just ignore @Sigma?


He has his rite to an opinion mate. And im glad I read it.

Just helped prove the opposite side to him was rite.

:beer:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Go back and re-read the quality of some of the posts on this thread. A good proportion of them simply culminated into one big racist diatribe about the fact the perpetrators are of 'asian' origin. Also, believe it or not, what you've posted is exactly the point I was actually raising, initially - *who fukcing cares about their race?* It's irrelevant and my posts highlighting this were aimed at those who were making an issue out of it over the important facts of the matter; that this is a crime against humanity.
> 
> Whilst many were busy mindlessly ranting about the racial aspect of this incident, regurgitating misconstrued facts; half-truths reported by tabloids, I was actually one of the few who suggested we ignored this and proposed people align themselves with a solution ie to focus on the victims rather than simply vilify the perpetrators. This never does anything except antagonise matters. So don't try to put words in my mouth saying i'm the one making an issue out of the racial 'problem'. Thankfully, the general public in Rotherham appear understand this last point much more so than some of our special little friends on here.


While the race of the victims is not important in my mind, the same can't be said for discussing whether or not the cultural profile of the attackers was a factor.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Well ive blocked the annoying kid, might unblock him when he moves out of his parents house, gets a job etc...

Loser


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

megatron said:


> Grow up you prat
> 
> Nobody likes a tell-tale. His opinions are his own, no need to disrespect.


No-one likes a tell tale....

OK, maybe the tell-tales who exposed this gang of animals should've let them carry on defiling children then........

And i'm the one who needs to grow up. Hmmmmm.

By the way, fabricating statistics to support your racist assertions is not an opinion - in layman's terms I believe it's called sh*t stirring.

I don't see why I should have to respect the 'opinions' of a hate-filled liar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

I think if we dont mention his name he might get bored and go ask his mom if she has done his washing or supper or somethin.

SSHHHHHH! :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you seeee me!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

dallas said:


> I think if we dont mention his name he might get bored and go ask his mom if she has done his washing or supper or somethin.
> 
> SSHHHHHH! :whistling:


What exactly is your objection to what sigma has said? I haven't gone through the whole thread but from what I've seen he has been very reasonable in what he's saying and has put forward some very good points, he's highlighted the stupidity of your arguments very nicely as well. You've got a problem with immigrants and immigration and are jumping on the back of this dreadful case to offload some of your personal frustrations.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

megatron said:


> Well ive blocked the annoying kid, might unblock him when he moves out of his parents house, gets a job etc...
> 
> Loser


LOL

Now that is just hilarious. I'm a 'kid', and yet you're the one burying your head in the sand because someone said something you refuse to acknowledge / accept.

If you represent a winner, dude, then do us all a favour and keep your 'win' all to yourself.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't even think I've seen a thread with sigma that's not shiit stormed into stupidity whether it be his fault or not this has now turned into a turd throwing match rather than what started out as a sensible discussion.........


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> i dont see a problem with the guy. your picking on people here where as he is giving an opinion about the topic and the race/culture of the topic. me personally have only had bad experiences with Pakistanis so from what i have seen with my own eyes has bought me to my view. he may be the same where as you might of only seen nice people from that culture. just because a person dont like a culture doesnt mean he/she is a racist. that word is used to much these days.
> 
> the facts of the matter are it was pakisani people doing the trafficking thats it job done good night its been put to rest, if they dont like it or you dont tough sh1t cuz thats how it is.
> 
> now as they like their culture and when they are found guilty will the stoning take place privatly or can we buy tickets to go join in?


Hmm, well judging from this post alone, you don't seem to like Pakistanis very much. So maybe you don't have a problem with him because he's telling you what you want / hope to read? Of course it doesn't matter that his points are based on the likes of little kids getting into some silly playground argument which has naff all to do with the topic at hand and the actual seriousness of it.

I can't believe people set in stone their entire perspective on a subject based on nothing more than hearsay, devoid of any empirical evidence or experience whatsoever.

Or, in this case, deciding to tar an entire demographic with the same brush based on isolated incidents you've apparently 'seen with your own eyes'.

Un-fukcing-believable.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Ruzicka said:


> These 1400 instances of said crime, or this crime in general? (sexual exploitation/ abuse).
> 
> Of course if you mean these 1400 instances then of course its 'specific to a few ethnic groups' as we already know. Its just one snapshot of crimes that happen daily.
> 
> ...


BBC hands down does exacerbate situations. tbh its a disgusting crime/situation but branding a race for it is not needed. the people are sick, and the legal system in that area wich failed them is even moreso sick.

At the end of the day, if someone has a rape allegation, fear of "being called a racist" has **** all to do with it. Pathetic excuses. Everyone should be brought to justice, I saw a interview of a girl and she claims her evidence was lost and the people still walk past her to this day. thats ****ing horrible. Police need to get their priorities tight (in that area anyway)


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

2004mark said:


> While the race of the victims is not important in my mind, the same can't be said for discussing whether or not the cultural profile of the attackers was a factor.


Again, I said that myself: macro/religio-cultural and local subcultural factors combined with the fact that individuals genetically predisposed to accepting violence as the means to an end will naturally be drawn to gangs, others who inherently abhor violence and anti-social behaviour much more so, will be repelled by it. It's a case of actions being a result of a combination of both nature and nurture.

I don't understand what the bloody discrepancy even is here :confused1:


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ruzicka said:


> These 1400 instances of said crime, or this crime in general? (sexual exploitation/ abuse).
> 
> Of course if you mean these 1400 instances then of course its 'specific to a few ethnic groups' as we already know. Its just one snapshot of crimes that happen daily.
> 
> ...


The problem with the figures you have here is that there seems to be a mass cover up going on with the amount if Asians involved in paedofilia.

If you took the time to read the articles on Rotherham you will see how so many of these grooming cases have been brushed under the carpet by the authorities.

1400 victims in one small northern town, I dread to think how many there are nationally.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> What exactly is your objection to what sigma has said? I haven't gone through the whole thread but from what I've seen he has been very reasonable in what he's saying and has put forward some very good points, he's highlighted the stupidity of your arguments very nicely as well. You've got a problem with immigrants and immigration and are jumping on the back of this dreadful case to offload some of your personal frustrations.


It's obvious Dallas is a racist ignorant pr**k


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Hmm, well judging from this post alone, you don't seem to like Pakistanis very much. So maybe you don't have a problem with him because he's telling you what you want / hope to read? Of course it doesn't matter that his points are based on the likes of little kids getting into some silly playground argument which has naff all to do with the topic at hand and the actual seriousness of it.
> 
> I can't believe people set in stone their entire perspective on a subject based on nothing more than hearsay, devoid of any empirical evidence or experience whatsoever.
> 
> ...


How many times do things need to happen before people stop bein pussies and just say in black and white the link is this. We can only make opinions on our own life experiances no1 elses. Dont get me wrong if a pakistani was to come on here i wouldnt give aload of mindless bullying sh1t unless a person shows me something that i dont like or im against then ill treat them with the respect i expect people to treat me with.

I have met many pakistani families and i dont like their culture and i dont like their religion. So i wont ever go to that country. I may meet the odd one who is different but that still out weighs my personal bad experiances.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

There seems to be too many references to certain countries when it seems to be the specific religion that keeps causing the problems.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> There seems to be too many references to certain countries when it seems to be the specific religion that keeps causing the problems.


YOU CANT SAY STUFF LIKE THAT! The links there but your not allowed to join the dots up.

That must make u a fully qualified kkk member mate?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Everyone is entilted to an opinion.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> YOU CANT SAY STUFF LIKE THAT! The links there but your not allowed to join the dots up.
> 
> That must make u a fully qualified kkk member mate?


We don't have kkk in uk, must be bnp.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> We don't have kkk in uk, must be bnp.


Sorry mate im gonna have to be a boffin here. The bnp are a political party who are after votes to get somewhere, ok the knobheads of the EDL and such have jumped on their boat but they legally putting their veiws out for people to hear or ignore.

The kkk are now a political group but they were started by men at the time trying to save the only way of life they new after the civil war. The kkk we no today started in the late 1900s to use violence to keep the black people of america on their knees.

Two completey different things mate. Cuz u wanted to no that haha.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Sorry mate im gonna have to be a boffin here. The bnp are a political party who are after votes to get somewhere, ok the knobheads of the EDL and such have jumped on their boat but they legally putting their veiws out for people to hear or ignore.
> 
> The kkk are now a political group but they were started by men at the time trying to save the only way of life they new after the civil war. The kkk we no today started in the late 1900s to use violence to keep the black people of america on their knees.
> 
> Two completey different things mate. Cuz u wanted to no that haha.


Ok two different things but Am i right in saying both are racist and right winged?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> Ok two different things but Am i right in saying both are racist and right winged?


Right winged yes but I personally don't see the BNP as a racist group. I see them as a right wing political party. The kkk hate black people cuz of their skin colour and they hate Jews cuz of their religion (the Jews have always had a hard time throughout history).

The BNP don't want to end a race or keep a certain race down. No doubt I'm going to get some nice replies lol


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Right winged yes but I personally don't see the BNP as a racist group. I see them as a right wing political party. The kkk hate black people cuz of their skin colour and they hate Jews cuz of their religion (the Jews have always had a hard time throughout history).
> 
> The BNP don't want to end a race or keep a certain race down. No doubt I'm going to get some nice replies lol


Haha, certainly left yourself open to some.

In fairness I don't think the nazis said in their political campaign that they wanted to kill all Jews, I think they just go elected and kinda did it.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Right winged yes but I personally don't see the BNP as a racist group. I see them as a right wing political party. The kkk hate black people cuz of their skin colour and they hate Jews cuz of their religion (the Jews have always had a hard time throughout history).
> 
> The BNP don't want to end a race or keep a certain race down. No doubt I'm going to get some nice replies lol


Bnp not racist? Are you having a giraffe?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> Haha, certainly left yourself open to some.
> 
> In fairness I don't think the nazis said in their political campaign that they wanted to kill all Jews, I think they just go elected and kinda did it.


Hitler was a genius on getting to power and bringing Germany back to being a super power. Then in about 1935 it all went on its ar5e.

It could happen again in this country very easy. Ok not the mass killings but the rest could


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Bnp not racist? Are you having a giraffe?


 @harrison180 it has begun haha.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Just back from work - tl:dr

Is @Sigma still arguing with everyone?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Bnp not racist? Are you having a giraffe?


Well yes and no mate. They are nowhere near like the KKK who are a racist group. I've never seen one BNP poster say kick blacks or such out the country but I have seen them wanting to stop immigration. Now imo wanting to stop immigration isn't racist. You may not feel the same way mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Just back from work - tl:dr
> 
> Is @Sigma still arguing with everyone?


Yeah lol. How was work mate?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Hitler was a genius on getting to power and bringing Germany back to being a super power. Then in about 1935 it all went on its ar5e.
> 
> It could happen again in this country very easy. Ok not the mass killings but the rest could


Really think it could happen? The impression I get off most of our political parties is that they're as much use as a chocolate fire guard.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> A few people i know were demonstrating outside the police station...and the cops came out and said they could smell cannabis and if they didnt move they would be arrested....HOW FCUKING DARE THEY.!!!!!!.........mate says it was just a complete made up story to arrest/move people, and nobody had cannabis..........Jesus wept, we should be marching through the streets by the thousands demanding that the people who turned a blnd eye, not didnt just loose there jobs, but are put before the court and sent to prison.


At least boycott the taxi firm


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

What taxi firm was it. Anyone from rotherham know. Guessing either a1 or fast fours. Or probably both


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> Really think it could happen? The impression I get off most of our political parties is that they're as much use as a chocolate fire guard.


Those are the weak ones mate who have fvcked this country up. After ww1 Germany was in debt and unemployment was sky high. Hitler came along and promised the German people jobs and a better life. Desperate for change they voted for him, he then declared Germany in a state of emergency, that gave him complete control of Germany.

The uk is in debt and unemployment sky high, foreigners come in and work here to the dislike of many. Mainly school levers. These would be perfect to prey on. The youth vote so and so in they give them jobs by shutting down or taking jobs off foreigners and won't let them go on the dole they have no choice to go home. The mass genocide won't happen but I can see the rest happening in the next 20 years. Kids are desperate mate


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> What taxi firm was it. Anyone from rotherham know. Guessing either a1 or fast fours. Or probably both


I was discussing this with the other half earlier. Theres rumours round our end that its a company that has something to do with venture taxis, but based in rotherham town centre.

But thats all they probably are, rumours. You know how it is.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Just incase @Sigma of anyone is still in doubt



> In Rotherham, the majority of known perpetrators were of Pakistani heritage including the five men convicted in 2010. The file reading carried out by the Inquiry also confirmed that the ethnic origin of many perpetrators was 'Asian'.


It then goes omto to talk about one case involving an Afghan and the current rise in reported cases involving East Europeans.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Fundamentally this is about the abuse of the fairer sex before any question of religion even arises. Just look at some of the posts on this forum to reflect how disgustingly sex-mad and mysoginistic too many *men* are.

Let me give you an example:



> A soldier who was part of a sex abuse ring that held "paedophile parties" has been jailed indefinitely, Scotland Yard said.
> 
> *Simon Wyn-Davies*, 38, from Windsor in Berkshire, was given an indeterminate prison sentence for public protection at Reading Crown Court and will serve a minimum of 11-and-a-half years.
> 
> ...


Of course no one bats an eye-lid when it's 'white' christian men demeaning girls because no one wants to face and accept their double standards.

Furthermore notice here, how there is absolutely no mention of the victims race here, because it produces no potential for political propaganda. Women are groomed by men here, in America, in Somalia, in Germany, anywhere, by groups of *men*, regardless of their culture or ethnic background.

The real enemy here is rampant stupidity and peoples inability or unwillingness to look at a situation more discerningly.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Your full of ****, go take a look how many saville threads there are, harriss etc etc, said this pages back

A nonse is a nonse and they should all be shot regardless of colour, the nonses this thread is about are pakistannis, ya dont see saville threads being derailed to talk of different races


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

But sigma, no one here has even once said that these crimes aren't carried out by men from all cultures, races, and countries. The whole point of the thread which you seem to have missed in your mad rush to climb aboard your moral high horse, is that because of the ethnicity of the perpetrators there was a distinct unwillingness by those in authority to do anything about it for fear of being labelled racist by people similar to yourself. THIS is what has people up in arms.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

saxondale said:


> tl:dr


Thought as much.

As for people who have contempt for the government and police force for their failure to intervene:

the biggest contradiction your narrow minds will fail to see here is the fact that, on the one hand you are a critcising them, on the other you're taking at face value and putting your trust entirely in the material broadcasted by OFCOM, who statutes are regulated by this very same government....

:wacko: How absurd!

If authorities can collude with supposedly independant regulators like the press complaints commission, what makes you think they can't twist a few arms here. To save their own hides, if nothing else.

And where are our leaders *cough* "owners" *cough* in all this? Oh yeah, they're usually too busy rubbing shoulders with pedophile extraordinaires themselves, for some reason:










As for politician lapdogs, they're too busy snorting coke off toilet seats over in west minister palace, far higher than some thugs from the dregs of society, like the ones in question, probably ever get.

When these are the people that are supposed to looke after our wellbeing, what are the rest of us to do?

We live in a ****ed up world full of hidden agendas. That is all.

Fill your hearts and heads with as much mindless hate as you want now. **** logic and **** compassion.

I'm out.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

And as for the 'no one bats an eyelid when it's a white Christian male' you obviously missed the whole jimmy saville thing that was in the news a little bit for a while.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Those are the weak ones mate who have fvcked this country up. After ww1 Germany was in debt and unemployment was sky high. Hitler came along and promised the German people jobs and a better life. Desperate for change they voted for him, he then declared Germany in a state of emergency, that gave him complete control of Germany.
> 
> The uk is in debt and unemployment sky high, foreigners come in and work here to the dislike of many. Mainly school levers. These would be perfect to prey on. The youth vote so and so in they give them jobs by shutting down or taking jobs off foreigners and won't let them go on the dole they have no choice to go home. The mass genocide won't happen but I can see the rest happening in the next 20 years. Kids are desperate mate


You know what is even more unbelievable than you prediction? The fact that you can mention the agenda of Hitler and compare it to this country.Even more so, is that it seems perfectly feasible.

Who would have thought that what might appear an opinion reserved only for right wing extremists a few years ago, would seem so valid and congruent with the feelings of so many of the indigenous population of this Island.If you want to look into to the future,look to the past first.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> Your full of ****, go take a look how many saville threads there are, harriss etc etc, said this pages back
> 
> A nonse is a nonse and they should all be shot regardless of colour, the nonses this thread is about are pakistannis, ya dont see saville threads being derailed to talk of different races


its really weird,when we heard about all the stories where the Jimmy Savill's and Rolph Harrise's etc abused kids, was major major news, and this, well it blows it all out of the water, and we are only talking about one small town, what about Rochdale and all the other places where it has gone off, it is mind blowing the amount of hurt pain and degradation that it must have caused....some social workers and police should go to jail for failure to do their duty


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Thought as much.
> 
> As for people who have contempt for the government and police force for their failure to intervene:
> 
> ...


WTF has OFCOM got to do with the independent report?

Have you read it yet?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sigma said:


> Fundamentally this is about the abuse of the fairer sex before any question or even religion arises. Just look at some of the threads on this forum to reflect how disgustingly sex-mad and mysoginistic too many *men* are.


Please give an example of the mysoginistic threads on this forum.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> Those are the weak ones mate who have fvcked this country up. After ww1 Germany was in debt and unemployment was sky high. Hitler came along and promised the German people jobs and a better life. Desperate for change they voted for him, he then declared Germany in a state of emergency, that gave him complete control of Germany.
> 
> The uk is in debt and unemployment sky high, foreigners come in and work here to the dislike of many. Mainly school levers. These would be perfect to prey on. The youth vote so and so in they give them jobs by shutting down or taking jobs off foreigners and won't let them go on the dole they have no choice to go home. The mass genocide won't happen but I can see the rest happening in the next 20 years. Kids are desperate mate


Hitler was not voted in to power as such he and his party did not have anything like a majority, but the place was in such a mess some how or other the other politicians capitulated and he grabbed power, Germany had to pay as punishment reparation and the French occupied the Ruer? also the wallstreet crash effected Germany worse than any other nation and inflation went berserk, this all led to the second world war.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Total Rebuild said:


> But sigma, no one here has even once said that these crimes aren't carried out by men from all cultures, races, and countries. The whole point of the thread which you seem to have missed in your mad rush to climb aboard your moral high horse, is that because of the ethnicity of the perpetrators there was a distinct unwillingness by those in authority to do anything about it for fear of being labelled racist by people similar to yourself. THIS is what has people up in arms.[/
> 
> Mate it's no good trying to talk sense and reason with him. He will not listen. The irony is, as you have said, people like him are the reason this type of thing was allowed to happen. Playing the hard done by racism card at every opportunity, so weak willed people, like those in authority in Rotherham **** themselves at the thought of even accusing an Asian of a crime.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

wonder why there wasnt a 20 page thread when these pervy old white celebs were recently convicted of child abuse or when the philpot family in derby set their home on fire killing their kids cant recall the white community speaking out about it

yet when a small group of asian/paki are accused its crime of the century, also why didnt the parents of these girls stop them from meeting these older men or do white parents have no responsibility ? always easier to point fingers at others

law should be equal for everyone, anyone who rapes/sexually abuses should be sent down for a long time

but the courts dont really care, in this country your more likely to get longer sentence for being a muslim then a nonce


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Fundamentally this is about the abuse of the fairer sex before any question or even religion arises. Just look at some of the threads on this forum to reflect how disgustingly sex-mad and mysoginistic too many *men* are.
> 
> gly.


 No its not, its specifically about an Asian paedophile ring in a Yorkshire town and the cultural significance of CSE amongst immigrant populations.

You keep trying to take the thread off topic for some reason.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> wonder why there wasnt a 20 page thread when these pervy old white celebs were recently convicted of child abuse or when the philpot family in derby set their home on fire killing their kids cant recall the white community speaking out about it
> 
> yet when a small group of asian/paki are accused its crime of the century, also why didnt the parents of these girls stop them from meeting these older men or do white parents have no responsibility ? always easier to point fingers at others
> 
> ...


1 there was

2 its not a small group

3 read the report mate to see why the system failed these girls.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonk007 said:


> wonder why there wasnt a 20 page thread when these pervy old white celebs were recently convicted of child abuse or when the philpot family in derby set their home on fire killing their kids cant recall the white community speaking out about it
> 
> yet when a small group of asian/paki are accused its crime of the century, also why didnt the parents of these girls stop them from meeting these older men or do white parents have no responsibility ? always easier to point fingers at others
> 
> ...


Heres one for you on saville, guessing theres plenty more, its been done to death on here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/196544-jimmy-saville.html


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Tonk007 said:


> wonder why there wasnt a 20 page thread when these pervy old white celebs were recently convicted of child abuse or when the philpot family in derby set their home on fire killing their kids cant recall the white community speaking out about it
> 
> yet when a small group of asian/paki are accused its crime of the century, also why didnt the parents of these girls stop them from meeting these older men or do white parents have no responsibility ? always easier to point fingers at others
> 
> ...


Are you for real? There were more threads on Saville, Harris etc etc than anything else at one point. You must have conveniently missed them or forgot about them eh?

You are really sounding like you're trying to make excuses for these scum now mate.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

The majority of people defending here are as just as bad as the police, they dont want it mentioned same as the police didnt, lets just sit back and pretend these pakistannis never raped 1400 plus kids in rotherham alone, how many was it in rochdale?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

PLauGE said:


> The majority of people defending here are as just as bad as the police, they dont want it mentioned same as the police didnt, lets just sit back and pretend these pakistannis never raped 1400 plus kids in rotherham alone, how many was it in rochdale?


It's huge mate, Rotherham is just the tip of the iceberg. There is a huge police operation going on in Newcastle at the minute, targeting child grooming gangs. Google operation sanctuary.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> But sigma, no one here has even once said that these crimes aren't carried out by men from all cultures, races, and countries. The whole point of the thread which you seem to have missed in your mad rush to climb aboard your moral high horse, is that because of the ethnicity of the perpetrators there was a distinct unwillingness by those in authority to do anything about it for fear of being labelled racist by people similar to yourself. THIS is what has people up in arms.


The inaction of the authorities is a huge problem that many are quite rightly angered by, but to say that the concerns expressed by many on this thread have been restricted to that, or that which is directly related to the whole Rotherham abuse scandal is incorrect. We've had people and sigma has pointed it out, moaning about immigrants getting free fitted kitchens etc, whats that got to do with the abuse? That's just opportunistic bigotry i.e bigots who have issues with immigrants etc jumping onto this case to shout about their personal bigoted grievances.

Here's the example pointed out by sigma



Sigma said:


> Let's take our friend dallas for example - as you said, this thread should be about the rape of over 1400 children, so it beggars belief how he's using this incident as an excuse to rant about immigrants getting better kitchen fittings than him or because he's annoyed he doesn't understand what a local shopkeeper is saying. What the fukc does that have to do with anything? Pathetic.


See what i mean?

As far as the whole Jimmy saville thing and what has come to light at the BBC is concerned then not once have I heard the media or people in general referring to the abusers by describing their ethnicity's or their religion. In fact essexboy went as far as to belittle the abuse carried out by saville by describing it as "some middle aged T.V presenter grabbing some bimbos **** back in the seventies" or words to that effect. He obviously hasn't taken the time to read the report that came out recently documenting the abuse carried out by Saville over many many decades that was of an extremely serious nature, and was as in this case, known about but ignored for one reason or another.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

And as dar as I can remember people seemed just as outraged that those in the know hadn't acted accordingly. What we have here in Rotherham, rochdale, and god alone knows how many other towns is a long long way from the crimes carried out by saville. It's an extremely large ONGOING problem concerning god knows how many vile abusers and whatever their ethnicity those in authority are failing in their duty because of the politically correct, and miss guided liberal utopian ideals that have permeated this country for too long now.

Oh, and how does having a problem with immigration automatically make someone a bigot? There are many, many reasons to be concerned about unchecked immigration and few of them require resorting to bigotry.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Does it really come as a great shock to hear that most of these men are of Pakistani and Muslim origin, it's their culture and has been for centuries, to this day families marry off their daughters under the age of 16 to adult men, they see them as wealthy, successful men who can provide, in this country we call the pedophiles

Only this morning I seen the advert with the young girls at the age of 12 being forced by their families to marry grown men, who fall pregnant at 11,12 years old, but apparently I can stop that for £5 a month, their government could stop it in a heartbeat by making it illegal to have sex with a minor, but they don't, now that's a backward country in my book


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Are you for real? There were more threads on Saville, Harris etc etc than anything else at one point. You must have conveniently missed them or forgot about them eh?
> 
> You are really sounding like you're trying to make excuses for these scum now mate.


Are you blind read my FULL post, not just bits you want to, ive clearly said anyone who commits rape or child abuse should be hung no second chances at all, these people are sick in the head, but fact is the courts who should implement harsher punishment just dont seem to care.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Trying to push the blame onto the white parents now :laugh: are you a pakistanni male from rotherham by any chance mate?

Have you actually read whats gone off, majority of these kids were from broken homes, foster care, etc, thats why the filthy [email protected] prayed on them so much, easy pickings, buy them a cider and a bag of weed then get all there mates in on it


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Tonk007 said:


> Are you blind read my FULL post, not just bits you want to, ive clearly said anyone who commits rape or child abuse should be hung no second chances at all, these people are sick in the head, but fact is the courts who should implement harsher punishment just dont seem to care.


Yes mate read the FULL post, maybe you should read it again to jog your memory. All you did was hark on about Jimmy Saville, blame the victims parents and then make a sweeping statement about the length of time Muslims are sentenced too.

Go on, read the FULL post again


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> And as dar as I can remember people seemed just as outraged that those in the know hadn't acted accordingly.


Well I think everyone is equally outraged about this scandal as well.



> What we have here in Rotherham, rochdale, and god alone knows how many other towns is a long long way from the crimes carried out by saville.


Whats the difference? Saville raped many young girls, as well as patients in hospitals and on psychiatric wards, even the deceased in the mortuaries weren't safe from him FFS.



> It's an extremely large ONGOING problem concerning god knows how many vile abusers and whatever their ethnicity those in authority are failing in their duty because of the politically correct, and miss guided liberal utopian ideals that have permeated this country for too long now.


The inaction of the authorities is definitely a major concern, and like I said in my first post on this thread it is the authorities who share responsibility and are culpable, I doubt such abuse would have ever happened on the scale it did if they had of acted when it first became clear what was happening.

I haven't read the whole report myself just listened to parts of it on the radio, I still cant imagine how it went on without somebody somewhere saying or doing something. From what I've heard of the report, many of the victims were in care at the time of the abuse, these girls were obviously not being kidnapped and forced rather they were being lured with the promise of drink and drugs so obviously it makes things difficult for care workers if the victims are going to meet the abusers voluntarily.



> Oh, and how does having a problem with immigration automatically make someone a bigot? There are many, many reasons to be concerned about unchecked immigration and few of them require resorting to bigotry.


Yes but using this thread which is to do with the sexual abuse of underage girls to express annoyance because some people choose to speak in a different language is just pathetic, don't like immigration? Vote UKIP, but don't take an issue such as this and use it to try and paint all immigrants as somehow responsible for whats gone on.

I am in no way defending the abusers in these cases, I would love to see each and every one of them sent down for a long time.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Would be a very interesting read to see what percentage of sex crimes were commited by the asian community just to get some facts in here.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

essexboy said:


> You know what is even more unbelievable than you prediction? The fact that you can mention the agenda of Hitler and compare it to this country.Even more so, is that it seems perfectly feasible.
> 
> Who would have thought that what might appear an opinion reserved only for right wing extremists a few years ago, would seem so valid and congruent with the feelings of so many of the indigenous population of this Island.If you want to look into to the future,look to the past first.


It will happen mate. Someone will always blame someone for something. Most of the people my age or certainly when i was at college were all for the bnp and voted for them. It will take someone with alot more balls and brains than nick griffin will need to be incharge of a party to take on what is said.

It will only be a matter of time before the system snaps and we either have complete anarchy or out of deperation of trying something new a right wing party will take over.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> Well I think everyone is equally outraged about this scandal as well.
> 
> Whats the difference? Saville raped many young girls, as well as patients in hospitals and on psychiatric wards, even the deceased in the mortuaries weren't safe from him FFS.
> 
> ...


Language?? Who the f has mentioned anything about hating people because they speak a different language????

And in a similar vein as you not wanting people to suggest all immigrants are peadophiles (and I don think anyone has), please don't label anyone concerned about immigration as 'bigots'.

It almost seems as though some people are defending these men on the basis that white men have done something similar. Let me introduce you to an old but very apt phrase. 'Two wrongs don't make a right'.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> Have you actually read whats gone off, majority of these kids were from broken homes, foster care, etc, thats why the filthy [email protected] prayed on them so much, easy pickings, buy them a cider and a bag of weed then get all there mates in on it


Many of these girls were in care homes in the first place because they had been sexually abused at home, so they end up in care homes due to having suffered sexual abuse at a very early age, they have had their innocence taken away by family members.

Are we now going to blame English culture or Christianity, are we going to come up with theories that white working class people have something about their way of life that leads them to abuse their own kids which leads them to end up in care? That would be just as ridiculous as what some here are suggesting in that the abusers in these cases are abusers due to their ethnic backgrounds etc.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Total Rebuild said:


> But sigma, no one here has even once said that these crimes aren't carried out by men from all cultures, races, and countries. The whole point of the thread which you seem to have missed in your mad rush to climb aboard your moral high horse, is that because of the ethnicity of the perpetrators there was a distinct unwillingness by those in authority to do anything about it for fear of being labelled racist by people similar to yourself. THIS is what has people up in arms.


A few pages ago, someone said to me I need to stop bringing ethnicity into this - it shouldn't be a consideration whatsoever because it's about vulnerable children getting violated and completely traumatized, which I agree with.

Now, with one swing of the pendulum, I'm being told I essentially need to stop highlighting the victimsisation of the children themselves, because, apparently, in this case, the 'whole point of this thread', as you say is, in fact, about ethnicity :wacko:

'Similar to myself'???

.......And when people 'similar to yourself', who decide to base their entire perception of an individual on nothing more than first impressions or a few menial characteristics, in this case, based simply on a few forum posts, in the extreme, genocide occurs. 1400+ children were not molested because of people 'similar' to me, who dislike irrational generalisations and faulty inductive reasoning.

Just for the record I am not PC, in the least bit. What I don't like are gaping logical fallacies and sweeping generalisation by people talking as if they somehow represent the voice reason, just because they're going with the flow a general consensus.

So....



MR RIGSBY said:


> Mate it's no good trying to talk sense and reason with him. He will not listen. The irony is


The real irony is that: it's not me who's not 'listening' it's you lot - simply jumping on the bandwagon.

As 12 Gauge has pointed out, numerous rebuttals by him and myself have been completely ignored, simply because they went against the grain rather than riling up a 'mob' even further.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

But two Wongs can make a lovely yuk sung. I love Chinese food me.

One day the streets will run with blood as was predicted many years ago.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> Many of these girls were in care homes in the first place because they had been sexually abused at home, so they end up in care homes due to having suffered sexual abuse at a very early age, they have has their innocence taken away by family members.
> 
> Massive assumption.
> 
> Are we now going to blame English culture or Christianity, are we going to come up with theories that white working class people have something about their way of life that leads them to abuse their own kids which leads them to end up in care? That would be just as ridiculous as what some here are suggesting in that the abusers in these cases are abusers due to their ethnic backgrounds etc.


No because if the kids are in care then it probably means the perpetrators were dealt with. Unlike in this case where it appears there was a race based reluctance to do so.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> No because if the kids are in care then it probably means the perpetrators were dealt with. Unlike in this case where it appears there was a race based reluctance to do so.


Blame for that lies squarely at the feet of the authorities, and heads must roll but somehow I doubt they will, but the issue I am addressing is the assertion by many in this thread that it is Pakistani culture that demeans women and that in turn lead to these girls being abused by Pakistani men, so my question is, is there something about English culture that lead to these girls being in care homes in the first place?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Many of these girls were in care homes in the first place because they had been sexually abused at home, so they end up in care homes due to having suffered sexual abuse at a very early age, they have had their innocence taken away by family members.


Where did you get that information from mate? I cant remember reading that.



> ? That would be just as ridiculous as what some here are suggesting in that the abusers in these cases are abusers due to their ethnic backgrounds etc.


Even after first hand corroboration from posters in this thread that that is the case?


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Then the simple answer is 'no there isn't'


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Many of these girls were in care homes in the first place because they had been sexually abused at home, so they end up in care homes due to having suffered sexual abuse at a very early age, they have had their innocence taken away by family members.
> 
> Are we now going to blame English culture or Christianity, are we going to come up with theories that white working class people have something about their way of life that leads them to abuse their own kids which leads them to end up in care? That would be just as ridiculous as what some here are suggesting in that the abusers in these cases are abusers due to their ethnic backgrounds etc.


But its a known fact that males commonly abuse femails in their own country. Have you seen how many asian female dead babies are left at the hospitals un collected and buried on this country ????. Hundred and hundreds every year.

They care not in the slightest about women but only as tools for males.

Its not something made up. Its fact.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> A few pages ago, someone said to me I need to stop bringing ethnicity into this - it shouldn't be a consideration whatsoever because it's about vulnerable children getting violated and completely traumatized, which I agree with.
> 
> Now, with one swing of the pendulum, I'm being told I essentially need to stop highlighting the victimsisation of the children themselves, because, apparently, in this case, the 'whole point of this thread', as you say is, in fact, about ethnicity :wacko:
> 
> ...


Another half a page post of you ignoring the facts. Have you read the report yet?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dallas said:


> But two Wongs can make a lovely yuk sung. I love Chinese food me.
> 
> One day the streets will run with blood as was predicted many years ago.


Two wongs will never make a white tho mate


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Where did you get that information from mate? I cant remember reading that.


Watch the vid mate, listen to what the care worker says at around the 1:10 mark

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-28974336



> Even after first hand corroboration from posters in this thread that that is the case?


I'm not denying or questioning whether the abusers in this case or other similar cases were of Pakistani origin, rather that it's not the fact that they are of Pakistani origin that makes them abusive individuals, there must be other factors involved aside from ethnicity.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

When was the last time you saw/read about a 13/14 yr old paki girl getting pregnant or how many asian paki families

do you see on programmes like Jeremy Kyle none because Asians have morals/culture unlike white people, most white kids don't even know who their real father is pmsl yet you have the audacity to point finger at others


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Tonk007 said:


> When was the last time you saw/read about a 13/14 yr old paki girl getting pregnant or how many asian paki families
> 
> do you see on programmes like Jeremy Kyle none because Asians have morals/culture unlike white people, most white kids don't even know who their really father is pmsl yet you have the audacity to point finger at others


At last you've exposed yourself as the racist you are.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Got to admit you see the most embarrassing scutty council estate chavs in that programme, the bunch of inbreds.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

It's confirmed. Tonks is in fact a young pakistanni from rotherham lol


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> At last you've exposed yourself as the racist you are.


Are you upset because I'm telling the truth & you don't like it

That's the problem with white folk you will never admit your wrong


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> When was the last time you saw/read about a 13/14 yr old paki girl getting pregnant or how many asian paki families
> 
> do you see on programmes like Jeremy Kyle none because Asians have morals/culture unlike white people, most white kids don't even know who their really father is pmsl yet you have the audacity to point finger at others


Makes total sense to draw a conclusion based on the ratio of participants on jezza. Strong thread contribution.

Claiming Asians have morals unlike white cultures is just as bollox as your other claim.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

dallas said:


> But two Wongs can make a lovely yuk sung. I love Chinese food me.
> 
> One day the streets will run with blood as was predicted many years ago.


Powell predicted it.It has already happened.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Tonk007 said:


> Are you upset because I'm telling the truth & you don't like it
> 
> That's the problem with white folk you will never admit your wrong


If we're so immoral and terrible why where your family so keen to come and live amongst us? Figured you'd all fit right in I suppose.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> Are you upset because I'm telling the truth & you don't like it
> 
> That's the problem with white folk you will never admit your wrong


Bit of a sh1tty sweeping statement to make pal?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> It's confirmed. Tonks is in fact a young pakistanni from rotherham lol


You see how every young Pakistani from Rotherham will be tarred with the same brush, yet I doubt anyone would say a similar thing about all middle aged men at the BBC, both generalisations however are obviously wrong.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tonk007 said:


> When was the last time you saw/read about a 13/14 yr old paki girl getting pregnant or how many asian paki families
> 
> do you see on programmes like Jeremy Kyle none because Asians have morals/culture unlike white people, most white kids don't even know who their really father is pmsl yet you have the audacity to point finger at others


You's a racist


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Bit of a sh1tty sweeping statement to make pal?


I agree mate it is, but I also noticed all the sweeping statements that were going the other way.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> It will happen mate. Someone will always blame someone for something. Most of the people my age or certainly when i was at college were all for the bnp and voted for them. It will take someone with alot more balls and brains than nick griffin will need to be incharge of a party to take on what is said.
> 
> It will only be a matter of time before the system snaps and we either have complete anarchy or out of deperation of trying something new a right wing party will take over.


Well if the last european elections are a borometer of feelings,I think it might be nearer than we think.Golden Dawn, and the French National,s spring to mind.....


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't worry BEtty, sigma and 12 gauge will be along any minute to lecture him on the errors of tarring people with the same brush and making sweeping statements.

Oh hang on.....


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> I agree mate it is, but I also noticed all the sweeping statements that were going the other way.


And that makes it ok?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Total Rebuild said:


> Don't worry BEtty, sigma and 12 gauge will be along any minute to lecture him on the errors of tarring people with the same brush and making sweeping statements.
> 
> Oh hang on.....


Too late 12gauge allready justified it for him :lol:

2 wrongs making a right and all that...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> Don't worry BEtty, sigma and 12 gauge will be along any minute to lecture him on the errors of tarring people with the same brush and making sweeping statements.
> 
> Oh hang on.....


I've actually already agreed with betty that it was a unjustifiable sweeping generalisation, so your a bit late on that count.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

There you go as soon as you have a different opinion

Tell the truth your labelled a racist


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Too late 12gauge allready justified it for him :lol:
> 
> 2 wrongs making a right and all that...


I wasn't justifying it at all mate, his generalisation is wrong, my only point is that we have had quite a lot of it going on in this thread.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> It's confirmed. Tonks is in fact a young pakistanni from rotherham lol


& you must be a chavy inbred lol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

As soon as you say something racist, you're labeled a racist lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> I wasn't justifying at all mate, his generalisation is wrong, my only point is that we have had quite a lot of it going on in this thread.


Fair enough mate I must of just read it wrong, I took it as though you were making out it was okay just because he'd had a bit of stick earlier on?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Tonk007 said:


> There you go as soon as you have a different opinion
> 
> Tell the truth your labelled a racist


I don't agree that what you said was the truth, it was a sweeping generalisation. claims of ethnic supremacy are wrong even if you feel you've been on the receiving end of the same.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Watch the vid mate, listen to what the care worker says at around the 1:10 mark
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-28974336
> 
> I'm not denying or questioning whether the abusers in this case or other similar cases were of Pakistani origin, rather that it's not the fact that they are of Pakistani origin that makes them abusive individuals, there must be other factors involved aside from ethnicity.


You misunderstood me, there is corroberation that itbwas the case the abuse was cultural.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> And that makes it ok?


Not at all, I haven't said it does, in fact I've said the opposite.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> When was the last time you saw/read about a 13/14 yr old paki girl getting pregnant or how many asian paki families
> 
> do you see on programmes like Jeremy Kyle none because Asians have morals/culture unlike white people, most white kids don't even know who their real father is pmsl yet you have the audacity to point finger at others


Yeah they just kill their daughters and call it honourable


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

The saddest part of this is that the mad white man that is Sigma has been fighting the good fight in this thread, only now to find out that Tonk thinks he's white trash


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> You see how every young Pakistani from Rotherham will be tarred with the same brush, yet I doubt anyone would say a similar thing about all middle aged men at the BBC, both generalisations however are obviously wrong.


Again, forums full of thread's guessing which middle aged celebrity will be named next - fail.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> You misunderstood me, there is corroberation that itbwas the case the abuse was cultural.


I haven't read the report, I must do so. it would be interesting to see how they've arrived at that conclusion. The sad fact is that it was ignored for years though.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Again, forums full of thread's guessing which middle aged celebrity will be named next - fail.


Nearly replied the same. Every forum I use there's people next guessing who the next white celebrity nonse will be

Admittedly it's partly banter, but some of the people I've mentioned in those types of threads I wouldn't be suprised


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> I haven't read the report, I must do so. it would be interesting to see how they've arrived at that conclusion. The sad fact is that it was ignored for years though.


If half the posters saying it's all bollox, untrue, not cultural etc etc had bothered to read the report.............


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tonk007 said:


> When was the last time you saw/read about a 13/14 yr old paki girl getting pregnant or how many asian paki families
> 
> do you see on programmes like Jeremy Kyle none because Asians have morals/culture unlike white people, most white kids don't even know who their real father is pmsl yet you have the audacity to point finger at others


there you have it. these pakistani fellows just plain think they`re better than white folk. to them the lil white girls are fair game. why? because they are worthless anyway. fcuk em


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> When was the last time you saw/read about a 13/14 yr old paki girl getting pregnant or how many asian paki families
> 
> do you see on programmes like Jeremy Kyle none because Asians have morals/culture unlike white people, most white kids don't even know who their real father is pmsl yet you have the audacity to point finger at others


That is a good point but going back 50 years white girls would never be like what you see on jezza. Yes I agree the amount of Asian girls unless really westernised I have seen pregnant under aged you can count on one hand. But is that out of fear?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Again, forums full of thread's guessing which middle aged celebrity will be named next - fail.


The point is it would be wrong to generalise and assume all middle aged white men that work at the BBC are child abusers, I'm sure most of them are decent blokes.



saxondale said:


> If half the posters saying it's all bollox, untrue, not cultural etc etc had bothered to read the report.............


Well the thing is that they can accurately document irrefutable facts and no one can argue with that, but I would like to read the report to see what evidence was used to illustrate a direct link between culture and abuse, I suspect it's not going to based on actual facts.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Total Rebuild said:


> And as for the 'no one bats an eyelid when it's a white Christian male' you obviously missed the whole jimmy saville thing that was in the news a little bit for a while.


Well let's compare and contrast from a quick look at that thread:

Saville thread:



sam2012 said:


> Maybe they were scared of the bloke, he had a lot of power.





1990 said:


> he was friends with the yorkshire ripper because he was a fellow mason. there were murders in his area as well.
> 
> rumours protected by police government and royal family because he was so high up. police is full of the masons.


This thread:



> And not only because brits are not as fond of child molestation and gang rape as south asians are.





PLauGE said:


> Theres the laura wilson case also (17 year old when murdered in 2010 by pakistanni ex bf) so much sh1t went off in her life and it could of been prevented if people in higher places did there jobs


Just a select few that reflect the consensus and stark contrast in both threads.

And for the last time, here is the actual point that i'm making, that you, just like many 'similar to yourself' don't seem to have the aptiude to understand.

I will point it out one final time, simplified as much as I can this time. I'm finding the hypocrisy a tad amusing now:

If it is saville there is talk of him being an 'evil monster'. There is talk of him being a mason (a society composed in it's inner circle ,entirely of elitist white males) there is talk of masonic influence and corruption in the police force.

All of this and yet no one has once criticised or questioned the culture of the English who's leaders refuse to even reveal details of their conspiracy laden secret societies to their very own trusting countrymen.

No one once criticised or questioned why so many white, English or British men, elitist or among innumerable circles of entirely white sex traffickers who've been caught, such as in the case I posted early being only one, could be a product of their own culture.

No one said being English or Christian here is the problem, even once; when it is Saville, when it is Glitter, when it is Nicholas Cordery, Anthony Flack, Peter Malpas or when any other white pervert, these men are monsters, but they are treated as individuals.

The names of the men; the individuals responsible for these heinous actions are: Zavran Ramzan, Umar Razaq, Adil Hussain, Mohsin Khan and Razwan Razaq.

And yet suddenly, because they aren't white, as reflected by the posts I quoted -these men lose their individuality and are now nothing more than a collective who's actions somehow represent an entire demographic.

Should the actions of white paedophiles, acting as individuals represent you, just because you share the same skin colour or heritage? No.

So have you ever stopped to think why the actions of Pakistani paedophiles, also acting as individuals should represent honest good people of this heritage, very much repulsed by the actions of these particular animals, themselves? Clearly too many of you haven't.

I can't dumb this twisted double standard down for you to see any further.

If you still can't grasp the hypocrisy here, then you are beyond help and evidently just mindless racists that are rather pathetically trying to justify your racism with some obscurity.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> The point is it would be wrong to generalise and assume all middle aged white men that work at the BBC are child abusers, I'm sure most of them are decent blokes.
> 
> Well the thing is that they can accurately document irrefutable facts and no one can argue with that, but I would like to read the report to see what evidence was used to illustrate a direct link between culture and abuse, I suspect it's not going to based on actual facts.


READ THE FCKING REPORT -of course its based on actual facts, I linked to it earlier in the thread, do you think the leader of the council resigned on a whim!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> there you have it. these pakistani fellows just plain think they`re better than white folk. to them the lil white girls are fair game. why? because they are worthless anyway. fcuk em


Be fair mate, he didn't say that, what he did say is wrong and I've told him so, but you can't conclude that he thinks "little white girls are fair game" that is just putting 2 and 2 together and coming up with 10.

I suspect he retaliated due to earlier statements that were being made about Asians by some, both being wrong.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> READ THE FCKING REPORT -of course its based on actual facts, I linked to it earlier in the thread, do you think the leader of the council resigned on a whim!


The leader of the council resigned due to the failure of the authorities to act, and not due to whether cultural factors played a role in the abuse. I will read the report for myself as its hard to see how they could have come to that conclusion.


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

Did anyone see the police commissioner talking on the news yesterday? There was something really comical about the whole thing.

He was just so matter of fact and didn't avoid any questions like politicians always do, everyone in the living room burst out laughing at the guy, just proper honest and casual.


----------



## nidhogg (Feb 18, 2011)

Sigma said:


> As the dimwit said - the streets may run crimson red once again, and it will be the blood of absent minded fools, consumed by their own hate because they refuse to exercise the discriminative faculties of their minds and cannot scrutinise their own faulty rationale and thought patterns.
> 
> That's why some of us become leaders or intellectuals.
> 
> ...


Yes, because demographic generalization and instinct for self preservation is considered unintelligent and a trait of peasants. Make no mistake, the world has thrived on and developed greatly so far with the traits you are trying to demonize. The fact is, what comes natural is natural and what doesnt, isnt. You can label it however you like. Demographic generalizations happens for a reason, whether you consider it bad or not.

What you describe in your post is a clear reflection upon yourself in my eyes. Laid back hippie with nonchalant opinions and political views regarding your self identity. Trying to over-think simple concept to show how intelligent and innovative you are, and completely miss the elephant in the room.

But hey, neither you nor i can change anything. Let the nationalists be nationalists and the anti-racists follow their own propaganda. Only time can tell how things develop, but my bets are on what works and has worked so far throughout human history.

Everyone is trying to be america today, but miss the fact that america was built on multiculturalism.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> READ THE FCKING REPORT -of course its based on actual facts, I linked to it earlier in the thread, do you think the leader of the council resigned on a whim!


O.K Sax, your gonna have to help me out here I haven't read through the whole report but I did take a look at part 11. titled "issues of ethnicity".

I didn't see where it actually said what you were saying it did, i.e that the ethnic and cultural background of the abusers was a factor in why they committed the crimes that they did.It did point out that there were certain sensitivities surrounding the abusers due to their ethnicity and that people in authority were reluctant to raise the issues due to a fear of accusations of racism etc, but again I couldn't quite locate exactly where it said what you were alluding to.

Maybe you could just paste the relevant part?

The closest I got to reading where cultural norms would actually play a part in facilitating or aiding abuse is what I have highlighted from the quote below



> The Deputy Children's Commissioner's report reached a similar conclusion to the
> 
> Muslim Women's Network research, stating 'one of these myths was that only white
> 
> ...


So it states that there is a culture of silence which prevents asian girls from reporting abuse, but this applies to abuse that is carried out within the asian community, I don't see what bearing it would have on abuse being carried out, outside of the asian community.

Anyway I might have missed where it states what you said it does, so please paste it up, Thanks.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> That is a good point but going back 50 years white girls would never be like what you see on jezza. Yes I agree the amount of Asian girls unless really westernised I have seen pregnant under aged you can count on one hand. But is that out of fear?


Because the parents sent her to Pakistan etc as is so frequently the case.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> When was the last time you saw/read about a 13/14 yr old paki girl getting pregnant or how many asian paki families
> 
> do you see on programmes like Jeremy Kyle none because Asians have morals/culture unlike white people, most white kids don't even know who their real father is pmsl yet you have the audacity to point finger at others


Shall I tell you why ??? Yeh I will.

Jerry Springer shows Ect highlights the wrongs in the community that we know shouldnt be happening.

Its "normal" for pakis (as you call them). And if they went on a show like that complaining . . . Slit throat. Raped. Never see their children. Locked in a basement for months.

You tell me the true names of asian people ???? They even have alias english names like Nick and John. There the names on their letters ect and its not even their name.

Really getting Pi $$ed off with narrow minded people thinking they are hear helping our country.

All you people who disagree with folks . . . Let your 14 year old daughter walk home from school on her own in Handsworth Wood.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dallas said:


> Shall I tell you why ??? Yeh I will.
> 
> Jerry Springer shows Ect highlights the wrongs in the community that we know shouldnt be happening.
> 
> ...


So they are wrong if they keep english names so it's easier for the majority to pronounce and an attempt to integrate into mainstream society like good citizens?

And you cite Jerry Springer as a credible source of information :wacko:

What the **** are you actually on mate? Honestly, I cannot believe these comments are coming from a man in his 40s. How depressing.

So if all the input by 'paki' surgeons, doctors, teachers and the foreign trade asian businesses owners bring amounts to nothing in your eyes, why don't you tell us what fantastic contribution you've made to help 'your' society prosper? Enlighten us.

Also you were very precise about the age there - 14. Is it cause you like em best that age, yourself?


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sigma said:


> So they are wrong if they keep english names so it's easier for the majority to pronounce and an attempt to integrate into mainstream society like good citizens?
> 
> And you cite Jerry Springer as a credible source of information :wacko:
> 
> ...


Good post


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

Sigma said:


> So they are wrong if they keep english names so it's easier for the majority to pronounce and strive to integrate into mainstream society like good citizens?
> 
> And you cite Jerry Springer as a credible source of information :wacko:
> 
> ...


Really strange bloke you are ???? I was quoting an argument against someone elses post about Jerry (even though the whole show is staged for fun and not real).

Their not changing their name for our benefit you twonk.

You would swear his name was Paul Weaver cuz thats what he sed ??? Who's Nim Singh.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

dallas said:


> Really strange bloke you are ???? I was quoting an argument against someone elses post about Jerry (even though the whole show is staged for fun and not real).
> 
> Their not changing their name for our benefit you twonk.
> 
> You would swear his name was Paul Weaver cuz thats what he sed ??? Who's Nim Singh.


What great achievements have you made in your life, still waiting?? Since you so readily decided to **** all over the input and achievements of others, implying they're not helping the country you cheeky hapless little cnut.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dallas said:


> Shall I tell you why ??? Yeh I will.
> 
> Jerry Springer shows Ect highlights the wrongs in the community that we know shouldnt be happening.
> 
> ...


I call em all john anyway. I cba to even start pronouncing some of them.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

I dont find the fact they were asian as anything other than stateing a fact if they were white british, east asian, eastern european or any other race id expect them to state the fact doesnt make it a rascist whitch hunt its just the fact of the case and its not the first one either.

what i don find deplorable is that in modern day brittan it was seen as the better choice to let them carry on rather than been branded racist. Im sorry for me that word has lost all meaning as its thrown around to justify just about anything you want to get out of.

iv seen cars full of asians pulled over for driving like tits and all 5 get out the car harraging the police calling them rasist, dont get a job its because there racist, dont get the house they want its because there racist ect ect the words just lost all meaning

i think a lot of people are missing the point here as well saying that the sexual abuse crimes happen in all races and religions and yes they do the point of the this whole shocking episode is the the council and police refused to act soley because it was an asian group and didnt want to be seen as racist.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Normsky said:


> Did anyone see the police commissioner talking on the news yesterday? There was something really comical about the whole thing.
> 
> He was just so matter of fact and didn't avoid any questions like politicians always do, everyone in the living room burst out laughing at the guy, just proper honest and casual.


Not sure if srs, he's a career politician and not respected in many quarters.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Also you were very precise about the age there - 14. Is it cause you like em best that age, yourself?


You actually are that offensive, word to the wise kid, this is real life, some very naughty people post on UKM.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> O.K Sax, your gonna have to help me out here I haven't read through the whole report but I did take a look at part 11. titled "issues of ethnicity".
> 
> I didn't see where it actually said what you were saying it did, i.e that the ethnic and cultural background of the abusers was a factor in why they committed the crimes that they did.It did point out that there were certain sensitivities surrounding the abusers due to their ethnicity and that people in authority were reluctant to raise the issues due to a fear of accusations of racism etc, but again I couldn't quite locate exactly where it said what you were alluding to.
> 
> ...


Let me know when you have.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.sheffieldforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1337195

Same thread, different forum, boy friday (token forum black guy) playing the role of Sigma.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> When was the last time you saw/read about a 13/14 yr old paki girl getting pregnant or how many asian paki families
> 
> do you see on programmes like Jeremy Kyle none because Asians have morals/culture unlike white people, most white kids don't even know who their real father is pmsl yet you have the audacity to point finger at others


When I was at school at least 3 Pakistani girls from my year were taken out of school to go Pakistan and it was common knowledge amongst the Pakistanis that the reason they went was to get married, they never did come back to school. No doubt they were married and pregnant by 15.

Its common knowledge that in Pakistan and Afghanistan girls are married off at 13/14 and quite often even younger.

The Pakistani culture think its ok to sleep with underage girls probably stems down to the prophet Mohammed being a paedofile and marrying a 9 year old girl.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Any thread, any point, any argument. Guarantee Sigma has an alternative and unsubstantiated argument that dissolves into meaningless BS and insults.

Getting boring now.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

saxondale said:


> You actually are that offensive, word to the wise kid, this is real life, *some very naughty people post on UKM*.


Very naughty people? But I thought all Caucasians were angels that can do no wrong? :confused1:

If you think that's some how classed as offensive relative to other things being said here, then saying you're one sided is an understatement.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Very naughty people? But I thought all Caucasians were angels that can do no wrong? :confused1:
> 
> If you think that's some how classed as offensive relative to other things being said here, then saying you're one sided is an understatement.


No one has said that caucasians are angels. No one.

The point you seem to be missing is the reason that all of these atrocities got ignored, swept under the carpet. The reason, highlighted in the official report and substantiated with numerous individual statements, is that the reason these crimes went on with no intervention was due to officials being scared of being branded racist.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

You no someones lost an argument when they cant get their point over without trying to personally offend someone who dont agree with them.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Any thread, any point, any argument. Guarantee Sigma has an alternative and unsubstantiated argument that dissolves into meaningless BS and insults.
> 
> Getting boring now.


Unsubstantiated?

Mate don't use words you clearly don't understand. The points I raised that trump the widespread idiocy here have been conveniently ignored. Which says more about the people who can't present any rationale counter, than it does about me. Though it's because deep down they know i'm right.

If you think the logic I employ is 'meaningless' then that's fine. It's relative only to your own opinion which completely worthless anyway considering you haven't appeared to add to the depth off though one bit but simply adding to the garbled intolerant rhetoric.

But whatever, i'm actually getting ready for a date now because believe it or not some of us actually have a life and know how to move on from things rather than sitting here squabbling about things we don't actually understand, to try and give ourselves some importance because we've nothing going on for us.

Angry, bitter, resentful. How sad.

When I return this evening I reckon you'll still be going at it. Prove me wrong lol.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

squatthis said:


> No one has said that caucasians are angels. No one.
> 
> The point you seem to be missing is the reason that all of these atrocities got ignored, swept under the carpet. The reason, highlighted in the official report and substantiated with numerous individual statements, is that the reason these crimes went on with no intervention was due to officials being scared of being branded racist.


He's just repeating the same sh1t over and over, he's obviously right. All us white folks loved Saville for what he did. Megatron had the right idea putting the guy on ignore, if everyone did the annoying little troll would probably up sticks to another forum to try get some attention


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Unsubstantiated?
> 
> Mate don't use words you clearly don't understand. The points I raised that trump the widespread idiocy here have been conveniently ignored. Which says more about the people who can't present any rationale counter, than it does about me. Though it's because deep down they know i'm right.
> 
> ...


lol you were posting in this thread at 2am you loser get real :lol:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't even be ****d reading his replies there that long winded and boring (not just on this thread, every fcuking post I see him post on) I feel for his date, where you taking her? Train spotting? Show he your collection of stamps maybe


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> Can't even be ****d reading his replies there that long winded and boring (not just on this thread, every fcuking post I see him post on) I feel for his date, where you taking her? Train spotting? Show he your collection of stamps maybe


You must have missed his golddigga thread. She's taking him for every penny his parents give him (and they recently cut him off so he's worried how he can keep her now).


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

It dont matter what u want to belive or if it dont fit into your cotton wool covered happy world where everyone lives in peace but in the real world there are cultures out there that do things that brits might find wrong from small things like countries like thailand etc eat dried insects as snacks where as we dont to the FACT some cultures dont have any morals about shaggin kids. It happens wether u like it or not. Its people like those on here who refuse to report these crimes because they dont want to admit that some people just find it ok to live like barbarians.

If u live in britain then you have to act like a brit


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Very naughty people? But I thought all Caucasians were angels that can do no wrong? :confused1:
> 
> If you think that's some how classed as offensive relative to other things being said here, then saying you're one sided is an understatement.


Mate you called a poster a pedophile, have a word with yourself before someone else does


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Mate you called a poster a pedophile, have a word with yourself before someone else does


Think he has called most people names on hear.

Im a *****, Racist, Alcoholic that shouldnt have children to are a few of my names.

He must read thhrough all your old posts to try and find something on you. I sed I like wine and dont include its calories in my diet a few days ago in another section. Now im an alcoholic in this thread acording to him ????.

Duz he really live with his parents still ???


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Ask yourself this question. If you had a daughter would you want to live in a neighbourhood surrounded by Muslim men? If the answer is no, then the solution is obvious. No muslims, no problem. But then again this common sense solution is racist and most people would rather put their children in danger of getting raped than state the obvious.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Ask yourself this question. If you had a daughter would you want to live in a neighbourhood surrounded by Muslim men? If the answer is no, then the solution is obvious. No muslims, no problem. But then again this common sense solution is racist and most people would rather put their children in danger of getting raped than state the obvious.


Some people simply cant afford to move from the slums that these people have created. Its a shame.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

Free roles of toilet paper in this warehouse today only . . . :whistling:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

dallas said:


> Some people simply cant afford to move from the slums that these people have created. Its a shame.


Why should they be the ones who move? They're not the ones causing the problem.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

dallas said:


> Some people simply cant afford to move from the slums that these people have created. Its a shame.


Lol not everywhere muslims live is a slum. My parents live near loads and our house is worth £1.5m


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Mate you called a poster a pedophile, have a word with yourself before someone else does


Worse thing u can accuse a man of


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Worse thing u can accuse a man of


There's having a laugh, a bit of banter and winding each other up - then theres been a cvnt.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Ask yourself this question. If you had a daughter would you want to live in a neighbourhood surrounded by Muslim men? If the answer is no, then the solution is obvious. No muslims, no problem. But then again this common sense solution is racist and most people would rather put their children in danger of getting raped than state the obvious.


Like i said before the link is obvious but your not allowed to make the link lol. Just cuz its obvious and as u said common sence we have to ignore it and when the muslims do rape white women it dont matter.

It winds me up on crime watch where they are clearly looking for an asian bloke but wont say it cuz they aint allowed to.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> There's having a laugh, a bit of banter and winding each other up - then theres been a cvnt.


I agree mate. I can have a laugh till the cows come home but theres just somethings you dont say and people who do deserve to be flattened.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I agree mate. I can have a laugh till the cows come home but theres just somethings you dont say and people who do deserve to be flattened.


Not when youve previously posted your postcode and a picture of your house.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Not when youve previously posted your postcode and a picture of your house.


Haha who did that sigma?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Haha who did that sigma?


Yeah apparently he lives on a junction near an Audi garage iirc, just look for white X1 mate, you'll not miss him.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Let me know when you have.


O.K never mind, you made the claim, I checked couldn't find it, if your not gonna bother posting the relevant part, I see little point in continuing.

Have a nice day,


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Yeah apparently he lives on a junction near an Audi garage iirc, just look for white X1 mate, you'll not miss him.


Pmsl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Why should they be the ones who move? They're not the ones causing the problem.


Correct mate. But what option do they have ? Have you been to Handsworth ?? Quute a big town with hundred's and hundreds if imigrants, asians ect.

If you drive through their you only maybe spot 20 white british old people out of hundreds of other races. The streets are dirty And all the houses look a reck.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

EDL outside rotherham police station..




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=942980945728309


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

troponin said:


> Lol not everywhere muslims live is a slum. My parents live near loads and our house is worth £1.5m


Correct. But thats not where the problems are is it mate.

You see. Westernised foreigners stick to the laws while many dont. And they all hide in places like Handsworth lost in the system. Thousands of them in one town alone in the West Midlands and they are in many more like Smethwick, West Bromwich ect.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Yeah apparently he lives on a junction near an Audi garage iirc, just look for white X1 mate, you'll not miss him.


The lads a diickhead granted but this is just spineless intimidation now.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> The lads a diickhead granted but this is just spineless intimidation now.


You think? Imagine what it would be like if I was the guy he called a pedophile.

But your right, he's on ignore now


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> O.K never mind, you made the claim, I checked couldn't find it, if your not gonna bother posting the relevant part, I see little point in continuing.
> 
> Have a nice day,


Still not read it then.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

dallas said:


> Correct. But thats not where the problems are is it mate.
> 
> You see. Westernised foreigners stick to the laws while many dont. And they all hide in places like Handsworth lost in the system. Thousands of them in one town alone in the West Midlands and they are in many more like Smethwick, West Bromwich ect.


Smethwick is mainly Indian Sikhs, don't go tarnishing all Asians with the same brush, the ones causing all the problems are the Pakistani Muslims.

Indians may be similar in apearance but they are much nicer people in general who work hard and fit well into Western Civilisation.

Infact the Indian Sikhs are more intollerant to the Pakistani Muslims than most white folk, they have been at war with them for centuries.

Calling a Sikh a muslim is probably the biggest insult you can give them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Still not read it then.


 :lol: .


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

rovermb6 said:


> Smethwick is mainly Indian Sikhs, don't go tarnishing all Asians with the same brush, the ones causing all the problems are the Pakistani Muslims.
> 
> Indians may be similar in apearance but they are much nicer people in general who work hard and fit well into Western Civilisation.
> 
> ...


Sikhs are great people, customers and friends.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Ask yourself this question. If you had a daughter would you want to live in a neighbourhood surrounded by Muslim men? If the answer is no, then the solution is obvious. No muslims, no problem. But then again this common sense solution is racist and most people would rather put their children in danger of getting raped than state the obvious.


This is unfair....you can have a daughter and live in any area and run the risk of her getting harmed or raped I think to suggest as you do no Muslims no problem is over stepping the mark it makes it sound like only Muslim men rape and this is untrue.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> This is unfair....you can have a daughter and live in any area and run the risk of her getting harmed or raped I think to suggest as you do no Muslims no problem is over stepping the mark it makes it sound like only Muslim men rape and this is untrue.


A white girl's chances of getting raped are higher if she lives in a Muslim neighbourhood, if you don't want to believe this it's your problem.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Ask yourself this question. If you had a daughter would you want to live in a neighbourhood surrounded by Muslim men? If the answer is no, then the solution is obvious. No muslims, no problem. But then again this common sense solution is racist and most people would rather put their children in danger of getting raped than state the obvious.


you mean surrounded by white men, you are the biggest pervs on the planet, just have a search, all recent/past cases of children being abducted abused have been white males, you treat your females like piece of meat


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonk007 said:


> you mean surrounded by white men, you are the biggest pervs on the planet, just have a search, all recent cases of children being abducted abused have been white males


Only if you ignore the 1400 in rotherham :lol:

You'll be telling us they brought it on themselves next


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Amazing how this shiit slinging thread is still going.

Everyone needs to take a leaf out of flava's book  yea boiiiiii


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Theres going to be more white nonses about, law of averages determines that as white people makes up for 90% + of the uk, back in 2001 when this sh1t was probably peaking, pakistani people only made up for 1.9% of the rotherham population, 1400 kids with under 5000 pakistani people aint bad going, out of them 5000 the majority of them will obviously be women and kids

Pakistani population of rotherham was still under 8000 in 2011, call me cyinical but it takes quite a few men to repeatedly rape over 1400 kids no? were not talking about a small gang of ten here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> A white girl's chances of getting raped are higher if she lives in a Muslim neighbourhood, if you don't want to believe this it's your problem.


This proves you know nothing about rape...women are raped everyday in all kinds of situations including domestic violence bloody hell imagine that white girl raped by white man not only that but one she married trusted and had kids with...oh silly her. Rape and why it occurs comes from a whole range of variable to suggest it's more so in a Muslim area is just silly. Rape is rife in London on young girls by gangs mixed race guys black guys white guys and generally white girls, but not all those men are Muslim.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> The lads a diickhead granted but this is just spineless intimidation now.


Hahahahahaha. Don't worry dude, Saxondale looks like and is about as intimidating as a warm bag of cookie dough.

He seems to have made it a habit to threaten creeping on people to bully them though. Not the first time he's done that. Weird.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> This proves you know nothing about rape...women are raped everyday in all kinds of situations including domestic violence bloody hell imagine that white girl raped by white man not only that but one she married trusted and had kids with...oh silly her. Rape and why it occurs comes from a whole range of variable to suggest it's more so in a Muslim area is just silly. Rape is rife in London on young girls by gangs mixed race guys black guys white guys and generally white girls, but not all those men are Muslim.


Exactly. Great post. I've raised this point. They don't care. And it's because......

essentially people resort to such cowardly racist antics when they are angry about their own personal failures in life but it's easier to blame others rather than grow a spine and accept they fukced up and they have themselves to blame for it. In this case minorities are an easy target because they have a different shade of skin or speak a different language, because as you say rapes happen everywhere, and ,en all around the world are responsible.

If you gather statistics you may notice a trend, how white families from affluent middle / upper-middle class families don't complain. Then you move on to the working class and they're the ones with the problem.

Generally it's the men that have this problem but not women regardless of their socioeconomic background. That I find strange.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> This proves you know nothing about rape...women are raped everyday in all kinds of situations including domestic violence bloody hell imagine that white girl raped by white man not only that but one she married trusted and had kids with...oh silly her. Rape and why it occurs comes from a whole range of variable to suggest it's more so in a Muslim area is just silly. Rape is rife in London on young girls by gangs mixed race guys black guys white guys and generally white girls, but not all those men are Muslim.


Its the culture that's been discussed. Its ok for them to keep a woman down and only use her for giving birth etc. if he wants sex she has no choice but to oblige otherwise its all about shame etc.

Yes white men do it but that's cuz their fvcking sick and nothing a bullet to the head wouldn't sort out but when a white man rapes a woman everything that can be done is done to catch them but in a Pakistani community its hidden. For example that girl who was raped and murdered on a bus by 6 blokes in Pakistan last year or the year before, nothing would of been done without the women saying enough is enough and getting justice. The stats for rape in that country is unreal and that's just what the government no about but don't wish to act on cuz its not seen a bad crime like it is here.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Why not make up a new thread and bash white nonses, i very much doubt any of us would get all defensive about it, this one is about a pakistani pedophile ring in rotherham raping 1400+ white kids


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Hahahahahaha. Don't worry dude, Saxondale looks like and is about as intimidating as a warm bag of cookie dough.
> 
> He seems to have made it a habit to threaten creeping on people to bully them though. Not the first time he's done that. Weird.


Really, what are you babbling on about now? Keep insulting people mate, on day you'll get the wrong person.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> you mean surrounded by white men, you are the biggest pervs on the planet, just have a search, all recent/past cases of children being abducted abused have been white males, you treat your females like piece of meat


Stupid comment - white mans famous for forcing his daughters to marry, sending them back 'home' and killing them!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigma said:


> Exactly. Great post. I've raised this point. They don't care. And it's because......
> 
> essentially people resort to such cowardly racist antics when they are angry about their own personal failures in life but it's easier to blame others rather than grow a spine and accept they fukced up and they have themselves to blame for it. In this case minorities are an easy target because they have a different shade of skin or speak a different language, because as you say rapes happen everywhere, and ,en all around the world are responsible.
> 
> ...


So, ignore the facts of the case and claim something totally different happened, the report is quite specific, hell one of the drivers had kidnapped a lone femail in another town just before.

Elephant in the room because this kids had the floor to long, Sigma -

Greek muslim.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Exactly. Great post. I've raised this point. They don't care. And it's because......
> 
> essentially people resort to such cowardly racist antics when they are angry about their own personal failures in life but it's easier to blame others rather than grow a spine and accept they fukced up and they have themselves to blame for it. In this case minorities are an easy target because they have a different shade of skin or speak a different language, because as you say rapes happen everywhere, and ,en all around the world are responsible.
> 
> ...


I think more shockingly is the point made that authorities were made aware of what was going on and declined to do anything for fear of the racism tag what's happened in this thread is the whole Muslim thing has been jumped on and that's why I disagree with it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Its the culture that's been discussed. Its ok for them to keep a woman down and only use her for giving birth etc. if he wants sex she has no choice but to oblige otherwise its all about shame etc.
> 
> Yes white men do it but that's cuz their fvcking sick and nothing a bullet to the head wouldn't sort out but when a white man rapes a woman everything that can be done is done to catch them but in a Pakistani community its hidden. For example that girl who was raped and murdered on a bus by 6 blokes in Pakistan last year or the year before, nothing would of been done without the women saying enough is enough and getting justice. The stats for rape in that country is unreal and that's just what the government no about but don't wish to act on cuz its not seen a bad crime like it is here.


Coincidently - the PCC was responsible for

er my submission, I trust that in addition to the report regarding child abuse in Rotherham, readers are aware of the report of Her Majesties Inspectorate of Constabulary who reported last Tuesday that under this Commissioner Police have been tasked to "disprove" allegations of crime, thereby keeping recorded crime figures down. This, in the words of the HMIC report shows " A disregard for victims".

And what was his last job? Head of child services at RMBC


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I think more shockingly is the point made that authorities were made aware of what was going on and declined to do anything for fear of the racism tag what's happened in this thread is the whole Muslim thing has been jumped on and that's why I disagree with it.


What happened was 1400 kids were sexually abused by a muslim pedophile ring over several years - fact you don't like people talking about it is exactly why they got away with it for so long.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> What happened was 1400 kids were sexually abused by a muslim pedophile ring over several years - fact you don't like people talking about it is exactly why they got away with it for so long.


I don't have a problem with talking about it but I'm more concerned that authorities knew about it and did nothing that in itself could have saved lots of those kids getting abused they should have gone in sooner and it wouldn't have been 1400 kids over that period of time we can't just miss that point and jump on the Muslim thing..and don't get me wrong I'm not fond of those Muslims who are demanding they have mosques all over the uk or those who have very little respect for the lives of others or refuse to follow the same rules that we have to I think if u don't like the way we do things go home but u just can't jump on the Muslim thing per se it's tarring the same brush mentality.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I think more shockingly is the point made that authorities were made aware of what was going on and declined to do anything for fear of the racism tag what's happened in this thread is the whole Muslim thing has been jumped on and that's why I disagree with it.


Ditto.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Greek muslim.


Hahahahaha. No.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

It could of have been any group that had the freedom to move. within this vile area. The reason why Pakistanis have been allowed to flourish in pedophilia is because of the lack of focus by the authorities. This aint new, its been festering for years, all unattended to. Oxford, Rotherham, Leeds etc... Regardless what side of the fence you sit there is a common thread here. Can we agree this needs to be stamped on and the accused exposed to the full force of the law?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Its the culture that's been discussed. Its ok for them to keep a woman down and only use her for giving birth etc. if he wants sex she has no choice but to oblige otherwise its all about shame etc.
> 
> Yes white men do it but that's cuz their fvcking sick and nothing a bullet to the head wouldn't sort out but when a white man rapes a woman everything that can be done is done to catch them but in a Pakistani community its hidden. For example that girl who was raped and murdered on a bus by 6 blokes in Pakistan last year or the year before, nothing would of been done without the women saying enough is enough and getting justice. The stats for rape in that country is unreal and that's just what the government no about but don't wish to act on cuz its not seen a bad crime like it is here.


It was in INDIA not Pakistan, that is why they have introduced fast track court procedures for charges such as rape, as too many gang rapes have occured in many places in India the past couple of years, and the victim is often murdered or killed by suicide due to not being able to cope and feels ashamed. Also if found guilty its a death penalty. No its not pakistan and no they aint muslims, you got that much hate for these people your not even getting your facts right. CONGO is the rape capital of the world.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Tonk007 said:


> Most white kids have been abused at some point
> 
> By their parents or family most don't even know who their father is pmsl


Are you black or Asian?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Tonk007 said:


> Most white kids have been abused at some point
> 
> By their parents or family most don't even know who their father is pmsl


Can you back that up with evidence?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

militant said:


> It was in INDIA not Pakistan, that is why they have introduced fast track court procedures for charges such as rape, as too many gang rapes have occured in many places in India the past couple of years, and the victim is often murdered or killed by suicide due to not being able to cope and feels ashamed. Also if found guilty its a death penalty. No its not pakistan and no they aint muslims, you got that much hate for these people your not even getting your facts right. CONGO is the rape capital of the world.


Unlike a few on here mate my point was prove wrong and i will appologise for it, I thought it was Pakistan but now you said I remember it was India mate.

I don't hate the people, I dislike the culture of Pakistanis there's a difference. Cuz I dislike it I will never set foot in that country. I'm all for them coming to live here but atleast have the decency to take on the culture of the country your living in. Its that I don't like, if they want to live like they are in Pakistan they can easily go back there.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hahaha I was just about to put its been two hours since an argument on here then @militant quoted me and now its all up and running again


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol


----------

